# 2Nd Annual Acadia National Park Rally



## Joonbee

Well the long anticipated post is here. UPDATED: 08/09/2011 















THE 2ND ANNUAL ACADIA NATIONAL PARK RALLY AT SMUGGLERS DEN CG IN BAR HARBOR, ME.
















Smuggler's Den Campground

Ok gang, I know we have alot of people repeating this year and we are looking forward to all the newbies to share this awesome place with this year.

Dates: Aug 21-28 Sunday to Sunday

Price for the week after our group discount is gonna be about $265, just give her my username (joonbee) when booking your reservations. ($130 deposit when reserving)(Does not include concrete padded sites on the other side by the pool) Rain extended a 10% discount and the 7th night free. Some of you recall the AAA or Good Sam 10% from last year. They no longer offer this, but she is giving us 10% across the board for our group in these sites. She is holding these sites for us until the rest of the CG fills, so reserve as soon as you can commit. She will not give any of these sites away to anyone outside of our group without telling me first.

Listed below are the sites that are reserved for our group (ANP Rally). Some have taken the padded sites on the other side from the previous year, but everything here is reserved to the sites below. Please contact Rain at Smugglers Den, She is taking reservation now ia telephone Monday thru Friday 10am-4pm or you can email her. SHe is kinda a one man band this time of year, so be patient if you dont get her right away or a quick return response. Any questions or concerns, please direct them to me and I will get the answers or resolution from her myself and get back to you.

** If for some reason you need to alter dates, specifically by arriving earlier than the 21st, she will do what she can, but no gaurantees. I know this week is alittle late inthe summer for some, because of school, but the 5 weeks before this are their peak season and sites are Sat to Sat only and NO DISCOUNTS.**

The hosts of the Wolfwood Estate/CG/Resort have been gracious enough to once again offer their "yard with W/E" to anyone who would care to stop for a break in driving or what typically turns out to be an unforgettable evening. Please let us know your intentions of taking advantage of this and we will note it on the front page.

Sites:
Here is the current list as reconciled by Smugglers and has been updated on the front page.

70- NOT IN OUR GROUP
71- Bakerman (8/20-9/2)
72- Egregg (8/21-28)
73- dhdb (8/20-28)
74- wolfie (8/25-28)
75- Riz/Camping Loser (8/21-28)
110- Joonbee for one night, then to 80
80- joonbee (8/22-28), Moorings in Belfast, Me with Swanny (8-18-20), wolfwood both ways
81- brits on tour (8/22-28), wolfwood on the way up
82- kolumbers (8/19-27), no wolfwood
83- lelliot/dieseldave (8/21-28) Wolfwood stopover on the 20th.
84- clarkely (8/19-27), no wolfwood
85- sydmeg1012 (8/19-27)
86- KristenU (8/20-28)
87- NOT AVAILABLE
89a- HarperZoo (8/21-28) friends of BritsOnTour
89b- SHOW IT BOOKED FROM 8/29-9/6 (may still be available for our week)
89c- NOT AVAILABLE
114- NOT AVAILABLE
115- NOT AVAILABLE
116- NOT AVAILABLE
120- NOT AVAILABLE
92- Swanny (8/21-28) no wolfwood
93- willingtonpaul (8/13-27)

See the site map for details










Additionally. If you are interested in attending this event, please email me at this address as I will be utilizing it to make notifications. So we can communicate a little easier and not have to wait until people have the time to get to the site, if we need to make any quick decisions.

[email protected]

Jim


----------



## swanny

Jim, don't forget D&T


----------



## dhdb

We will NOT be missing this years rally!


----------



## Joonbee

dhdb said:


> We will NOT be missing this years rally!


Awesome. Looking forward to seeing some ol friends and making some new. Any questions or problems booking your sites let me know.

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

we had a fantastic time at the rally last year, and when we were pulling out to go home, we knew we would come back to smugglers in 2011 - great place, great people, great food. we are booked in site 93 (the old site 95 on the current map) from AUG 13th to AUG 27th. i can already taste the lobster............









thanks in advance to joonbee for the organization ! jim, if i can be of assistance or bring anything, let me know. i will be coming off the cape again and heading straight up, so you know what that means.........


----------



## swanny

We're IN. Site 92, Can't wait, this is an awesome trip. Thanks for getting it going Jim.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> We're IN. Site 92, Can't wait, this is an awesome trip. Thanks for getting it going Jim.
> 
> kevin


Awesome guys. Welcome to the list. Just need your dates and I will get them up also.

Jim


----------



## chilipyro

Sounds like a lot of fun!

We'll be there just before (and at the start of) the Rally - from 8/13-8/22, in what I believe is site #94 (next to Paul, site #96 on the map). Though we won't get to see much of you, I thought I would give you all a heads up that site #94 (full hookup, concrete pad, next to the pool) will be vacated on the 22nd, in case any of you are coming in a day late and want that site.

- Tom


----------



## russlg

Skipping this year, we will be there next year... We had site 70, I have pics of the site, PM me to see them. It is a great site if you have kids or dogs... and is the entrance to Outbacker alley.


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Skipping this year, we will be there next year... We had site 70, I have pics of the site, PM me to see them. It is a great site if you have kids or dogs... and is the entrance to Outbacker alley.


We will miss our unofficial outbackers ford parts guy. Maybe we will run into yousomehwere in NH. DW cant seem to not get us there at least once a year.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

We wouldn't miss round 2 for the world! Plus I think the perfect wife will be back! Look out Lurch! Outbackers in da house!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> We wouldn't miss round 2 for the world! Plus I think the perfect wife will be back! Look out Lurch! Outbackers in da house!


Great to hear it Eric. Love to see you and Tina again. Well more Tina, but you have to expect that, I guess.

So let the planning begin. Will we have the community pavilion again?

Maybe we will have to keep parading the Ford's past the perfect wife and tease her hubby.

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

[/quote]

Maybe we will have to keep parading the Ford's past the perfect wife and tease her hubby.

Jim
[/quote]

well, we certainly can have a 6.0L PSD parade, can't we ?


----------



## Joonbee

Maybe we will have to keep parading the Ford's past the perfect wife and tease her hubby.

Jim
[/quote]

well, we certainly can have a 6.0L PSD parade, can't we ?
[/quote]

Yes we can. Maybe even a little workshop for Eric, if he doesnt get his gauges or coolant filter mods by then. I have had the opportunity to do a quick install at the CG.

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

Maybe we will have to keep parading the Ford's past the perfect wife and tease her hubby.

Jim
[/quote]

well, we certainly can have a 6.0L PSD parade, can't we ?
[/quote]

Yes we can. Maybe even a little workshop for Eric, if he doesnt get his gauges or coolant filter mods by then. I have had the opportunity to do a quick install at the CG.

Jim
[/quote]

great idea jim ! fuel pressure gauge, fuel pressure spring upgrade, and edge insight with EGT on the pillar ! we'll make the dash look like like an airplane cockpit ! i'll have my tools with me........


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Excellent! that will be great to see those mods installed! _ ** Excellent..... get all the bugs worked out, install great mods....my plan is working to perfection....soon she will be mine! bwaa haaa haaa! glad no one can read my mind......**_


----------



## swanny

Maybe when you guys get done moding your Fords will be equal to my Stock 07 GMC.







WHAT?

kevin


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> Maybe when you guys get done moding your Fords will be equal to my Stock 07 GMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> kevin


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Excellent! that will be great to see those mods installed! _ ** Excellent..... get all the bugs worked out, install great mods....my plan is working to perfection....soon she will be mine! bwaa haaa haaa! glad no one can read my mind......**_


 I think someone is dabbling in hallucinogens.....







Maybe gorging on them...









Maybe... Heh!


----------



## swanny

egregg57 said:


> Maybe when you guys get done moding your Fords will be equal to my Stock 07 GMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> kevin

























[/quote]

Man, that took longer than I thought it would.


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> We wouldn't miss round 2 for the world! Plus I think the perfect wife will be back! Look out Lurch! Outbackers in da house!


Great to hear it Eric. Love to see you and Tina again. Well more Tina, but you have to expect that, I guess.

So let the planning begin. Will we have the community pavilion again?

Maybe we will have to keep parading the Ford's past the perfect wife and tease her hubby.

Jim
[/quote]

I think you may have confused WHO is the Perfect Wife! I am refering to the one and ONLY Perfect Wife that was so graciously donated (Err Shared) by Brian! She is small but as Perfect as they come! She's still a tramp too...

Just sayin'!


----------



## Nathan

Maybe another year you guys will hold it in July. We can't every make that late in the season...








Have a good time though!









We just decided to head west again this year (not a huge suprise for us







).


----------



## willingtonpaul

Nathan said:


> Maybe another year you guys will hold it in July. We can't every make that late in the season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just decided to head west again this year (not a huge suprise for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


i would be game to go in july sometime. the only trouble with that is the crowds (aside from no discounts at the campground, but i am certain that is not a deal breaker). july is just mobbed up there, as it is the most visiting national park in the country, IIRC. i think it might be ahead of the grand canyon.....

but maybe next year it is a july trip !

happy travels out west. in 2013 my kids will be old enough, i think (but not too old). we want to head west for 2 months to yellowstone and glacier, and points in between.....


----------



## egregg57

willingtonpaul said:


> Maybe another year you guys will hold it in July. We can't every make that late in the season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just decided to head west again this year (not a huge suprise for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


i would be game to go in july sometime. the only trouble with that is the crowds (aside from no discounts at the campground, but i am certain that is not a deal breaker). july is just mobbed up there, as it is the most visiting national park in the country, IIRC. i think it might be ahead of the grand canyon.....

but maybe next year it is a july trip !

happy travels out west. in 2013 my kids will be old enough, i think (but not too old). we want to head west for 2 months to yellowstone and glacier, and points in between.....
[/quote]

I would do July!


----------



## swanny

My oldest son went in July and August. He said July was bad, Acadia was like a big parking lot. They either couldn't find parking or parked very far away and walk. I know with kids it's very tough and you do what you got to do. My wife and I were there in Aug and Sept. Sept was awesome compared to Aug.

kevin


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> Maybe another year you guys will hold it in July. We can't every make that late in the season...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good time though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just decided to head west again this year (not a huge suprise for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


i would be game to go in july sometime. the only trouble with that is the crowds (aside from no discounts at the campground, but i am certain that is not a deal breaker). july is just mobbed up there, as it is the most visiting national park in the country, IIRC. i think it might be ahead of the grand canyon.....

but maybe next year it is a july trip !

happy travels out west. in 2013 my kids will be old enough, i think (but not too old). we want to head west for 2 months to yellowstone and glacier, and points in between.....
[/quote]

I would do July!
[/quote]

IF?? It goes again next year, we have talked about going earlier and mixing it up for those that have had to miss for very good excuses, like their childrens educations.


----------



## Joonbee

swanny said:


> Maybe when you guys get done moding your Fords will be equal to my Stock 07 GMC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?
> 
> kevin


EQUAL?? NEVER!!!

Even with the money we spend on mods, our Fords will never cost as much as that Chevy.









Just sayin.


----------



## johnp

Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.

John


----------



## Joonbee

johnp said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Ha. Well allow me to real it back in.

Gonna plan on our Tuesday night "All you can eat" Lobster, clams and mussels dinner. Hopefully Rat will once again have another record week on account of our dinner.

Oh and can we expect you there again John? I recall you may have some unfinished "White elephant" business, as did a few others.









Jim


----------



## Joonbee

Just a reminder. If you have reserved or are going to reserve, please email me so I have a current contact list. I will also provide you all with my cell phone number, so we have an emergency contact list.

Jim [email protected]


----------



## johnp

????


----------



## Joonbee

johnp said:


> ????


I recall a couple people that were looking forward to doing the White Elephant gift exchange, because they will be returning with the item or items they were "stuck" (or should I say unable to use) with last year. Thought you were one of the "extra length of sewer hose" recipients.

Either way. Are ya gonna make the trip this year. AND hopefully only once, we dont need any mileage records like last year.

Jim


----------



## johnp

No I was not the winner of a sewer hose lol. Don't know what I will be doing come August. Camping has been tabled for now but my heart is still in it. There is a good chance I will at least make a 750 mile round trip seafood dinner run. Who knows.







Weight police will execute me if i tow something with a Jeep Wrangler lol

John


----------



## Joonbee

johnp said:


> No I was not the winner of a sewer hose lol. Don't know what I will be doing come August. Camping has been tabled for now but my heart is still in it. There is a good chance I will at least make a 750 mile round trip seafood dinner run. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weight police will execute me if i tow something with a Jeep Wrangler lol
> 
> John


Just say the word and I will try to get you a good rate on a cabin and then you wont have to tow anything.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> No I was not the winner of a sewer hose lol. Don't know what I will be doing come August. Camping has been tabled for now but my heart is still in it. There is a good chance I will at least make a 750 mile round trip seafood dinner run. Who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weight police will execute me if i tow something with a Jeep Wrangler lol
> 
> John


Just say the word and I will try to get you a good rate on a cabin and then you wont have to tow anything.

Jim
[/quote]

That's just an awesome idea!


----------



## johnp

I sure as hell am not staying in a tent why that would be like CAMPING. Can't have that.

John


----------



## Joonbee

johnp said:


> I sure as hell am not staying in a tent why that would be like CAMPING. Can't have that.
> 
> John


tent?? well thats just crazy talk with all the fellow outbackers around. You could pretend your homeless and stay in a different camper each night. Actually that does sound kinda cool, I want to play homeless camper too.

Jim


----------



## johnp

LOL.


----------



## egregg57

Got the Activities Board and Hercules Tent. They are ready to go! I am calling Smugglers Den tonight to drive our stake!

I hope the Baker Clan is coming! Many of you weren't around for our Fall Rally at Ashuelot in New Hampshire. Steve (I think I got it right) pulled out that 10" Refraction telescope and there was much ooohing and ahhhing! You gotta bring that Telescope man! We are going back to Cadillac mountain and that toy of yours would be super up there! Many of you weren't around for our Fall Rally at Ashuelot in New Hampshire. Steve (I think I got it right) pulled out that 10" Refraction telescope and there was much ooohing and ahhhing!

There were some of the Rally goers that were on the fence about going up to Cadillac mountain at night. Don't think twice! It was beautiful! For that matter, tat whole week up there, even the one day of rain we had, was great really great!

*NOT SURE YOU WANT TO GO?* If you aren't sure that you can go, or your not sure of the ride there and back, let me reassure you.....

When we left there was mass paving going on. The road leading to Bar Harbor and eventually Smugglers den will be a great ride. I know Kathy and Judy had a rough ride in. Construction had started on that route after most of us got to Acadia. The ride was beautiful and is 5 hours from the NH Seacoast.

See ya up theya! I hope!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Got the Activities Board and Hercules Tent. They are ready to go! I am calling Smugglers Den tonight to drive our stake!
> 
> I hope the Baker Clan is coming! Many of you weren't around for our Fall Rally at Ashuelot in New Hampshire. Steve (I think I got it right) pulled out that 10" Refraction telescope and there was much ooohing and ahhhing! You gotta bring that Telescope man! We are going back to Cadillac mountain and that toy of yours would be super up there! Many of you weren't around for our Fall Rally at Ashuelot in New Hampshire. Steve (I think I got it right) pulled out that 10" Refraction telescope and there was much ooohing and ahhhing!
> 
> There were some of the Rally goers that were on the fence about going up to Cadillac mountain at night. Don't think twice! It was beautiful! For that matter, tat whole week up there, even the one day of rain we had, was great really great!
> 
> *NOT SURE YOU WANT TO GO?* If you aren't sure that you can go, or your not sure of the ride there and back, let me reassure you.....
> 
> When we left there was mass paving going on. The road leading to Bar Harbor and eventually Smugglers den will be a great ride. I know Kathy and Judy had a rough ride in. Construction had started on that route after most of us got to Acadia. The ride was beautiful and is 5 hours from the NH Seacoast.
> 
> See ya up theya! I hope!
> 
> Eric


Awesome points Eric and thanks for your generosity with the community gathering/information/visitors center.

And I will add that for those who haven't traveled north of Boston, it is a great ride. Other than the little hiccup thru Portland, Me, you can pretty much set the cruise control. Especially for those of us used to driving in the typical NON STOP TRAFFIC of most NE states.

So quick recap already.

All you can eat seafood dinner/potluck, star gazing atop Cadillac Mtn and seeing sunrise from the first place it hits in the United States, endless kayaking, biking and hiking (just a reminder, DW will no longer be pregnant or very post pregnant, so the hikes will probably be going daily). Rat's for more of the freshest seafood you will eat, golf a half mile away, shopping in downtown Bar Harbor, ice cream in Southwest Harbor, tours and samplings of the local Atlantic Brewing Co., various sightseeing and fishing trips, the MANY MANY sites and stops on the Park Road Loop. Just to name a few of the things to do.

Of course this is all when your not hanging out in the CG with your 20+ fellow campers of our group.

Thanks for getting the "sales pitch" started Eric.









Now lets get that board filled up gang.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Mother Nature started her sales pitch a few million years ago up there! One of the most beautiful places I have been. I am dead serious!

PASS THE BUTTER PLEASE!

Oh! And I hope Judi and Kathy are able to do the whole week! I have some shenanigans that need to be completed!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Mother Nature started her sales pitch a few million years ago up there! One of the most beautiful places I have been. I am dead serious!
> 
> PASS THE BUTTER PLEASE!
> 
> Oh! And I hope Judi and Kathy are able to do the whole week! I have some shenanigans that need to be completed!


Yes I do hope we get them for the whole week and if I know J&K at all they will have plenty of "shenanigan repellant", like some blondes to keep Kristen on guard duty.


----------



## willingtonpaul

not only is the beer great at atlantic brewing, so is the brisket, baby ! i am gonna hit that BBQ at least twice while i am up there......nothin' like old school open pit BBQ with cold beer for lunch, and lobster and clams with cold beer for dinner. pass the paper towels, pass the butter, and pass the vytorin !

i better ride my bike alot up there this year.......

and two nice stop off points on the way up or back are the cabelas in south portland or LL bean's flagship store in freeport. cabelas has a free dump station for RV's, LL bean does not. cabelas in easier to get in and out of, it is right off 295. LL bean is a little more out of the way, but there are a ton of other shops around it in downtown freeport, with some great restaurants. we have a cabelas right here in CT, and a smaller LL bean, but we hit LL bean on the way back last year and it was a nice way to break the trip up......


----------



## clarkely

Edited


----------



## clarkely

Editedgion..........


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> you can put me in in site 84 .............20-27 dates may change ....may go up earlier..............


Got it buddy. So glad you guys are gonna make it.

Jim


----------



## russlg

Joonbee said:


> you can put me in in site 84 .............20-27 dates may change ....may go up earlier..............


Got it buddy. So glad you guys are gonna make it.

Jim
[/quote]
Kathadin is a MUST DO!! I climbed it several times in my youth. You are truly one with nature in those parts, not a Wal mart to be found. I assume "Cheese heads" are rampant in the Kramer household as we speak, eh Jim??


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Got the Activities Board and Hercules Tent. They are ready to go! I am calling Smugglers Den tonight to drive our stake!
> 
> I hope the Baker Clan is coming! Many of you weren't around for our Fall Rally at Ashuelot in New Hampshire. Steve (I think I got it right) pulled out that 10" Refraction telescope and there was much ooohing and ahhhing! You gotta bring that Telescope man! We are going back to Cadillac mountain and that toy of yours would be super up there! Many of you weren't around for our Fall Rally at Ashuelot in New Hampshire. Steve (I think I got it right) pulled out that 10" Refraction telescope and there was much ooohing and ahhhing!
> 
> There were some of the Rally goers that were on the fence about going up to Cadillac mountain at night. Don't think twice! It was beautiful! For that matter, tat whole week up there, even the one day of rain we had, was great really great!
> 
> *NOT SURE YOU WANT TO GO?* If you aren't sure that you can go, or your not sure of the ride there and back, let me reassure you.....
> 
> When we left there was mass paving going on. The road leading to Bar Harbor and eventually Smugglers den will be a great ride. I know Kathy and Judy had a rough ride in. Construction had started on that route after most of us got to Acadia. The ride was beautiful and is 5 hours from the NH Seacoast.
> 
> See ya up theya! I hope!
> 
> Eric


Bakermans telescope and the views of Jupiter were AMAZING at the fall rally!! I am one of the ones who "shoulda" gone up to cadillac that night


----------



## egregg57

We'll all hook up again Russ! I am sure that the opportunity will present itself again! Plus August is a long way away...plans could change! Fordimus Prime will make the climb! I'll save you a seat just in case!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

russlg said:


> Kathadin is a MUST DO!! I climbed it several times in my youth. You are truly one with nature in those parts, not a Wal mart to be found. I assume "Cheese heads" are rampant in the Kramer household as we speak, eh Jim??


Oh yes they are. Mommy and her boys have been all geared up for every game. As soon as James see's his jersey or football on the tv, he yells "go pack". It is actually very cute and his little brother is "big boy', so he can wear James's jersey from last year. I am apparently "aging" a family of chees heads.

Take care Russ and you know Aug ust is quite a ways off, ya never know.









Jim


----------



## KampinwitKids

johnp said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Well we do know how long it takes to change out an Outback spring in the parking lot of Bass Pro


----------



## Joonbee

KampinwitKids said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Well we do know how long it takes to change out an Outback spring in the parking lot of Bass Pro








[/quote]

Yes you do and that is one of the reasons I am asking everyone to contact me via email, cause I am giving all the travelers my cell phone # for the few occasions it may have helped last year. But hopefully we will all make a "clean run" to and from this year.

Will you be joining us again this year, love to have you guys again.

Jim


----------



## johnp

KampinwitKids said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Well we do know how long it takes to change out an Outback spring in the parking lot of Bass Pro








[/quote]

Yes we do. And to think you were going to try to take it somewhere how insulting LOL. 
I will have to make sure the next rig is as well set up for any sudden breakdowns.

John


----------



## KampinwitKids

Joonbee said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Well we do know how long it takes to change out an Outback spring in the parking lot of Bass Pro








[/quote]

Yes you do and that is one of the reasons I am asking everyone to contact me via email, cause I am giving all the travelers my cell phone # for the few occasions it may have helped last year. But hopefully we will all make a "clean run" to and from this year.

Will you be joining us again this year, love to have you guys again.

Jim
[/quote]

Hey Jim, Thanks for putting this together for 2011, not sure for us yet, we did have a great time last year, I will keep ya all posted.


----------



## Joonbee

KampinwitKids said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Well we do know how long it takes to change out an Outback spring in the parking lot of Bass Pro








[/quote]

Yes you do and that is one of the reasons I am asking everyone to contact me via email, cause I am giving all the travelers my cell phone # for the few occasions it may have helped last year. But hopefully we will all make a "clean run" to and from this year.

Will you be joining us again this year, love to have you guys again.

Jim
[/quote]

Hey Jim, Thanks for putting this together for 2011, not sure for us yet, we did have a great time last year, I will keep ya all posted.
[/quote]

"So your tellin me there's a chance, Saweeet".


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> Oh boy this topics ging south fast. Truck mods at a NE rally who would have thought.
> 
> John


Well we do know how long it takes to change out an Outback spring in the parking lot of Bass Pro








[/quote]

Yes you do and that is one of the reasons I am asking everyone to contact me via email, cause I am giving all the travelers my cell phone # for the few occasions it may have helped last year. But hopefully we will all make a "clean run" to and from this year.

Will you be joining us again this year, love to have you guys again.

Jim
[/quote]

Hey Jim, Thanks for putting this together for 2011, not sure for us yet, we did have a great time last year, I will keep ya all posted.
[/quote]

You have to be there.... how else are we going to get internet service, without your wireless router?


----------



## egregg57

Yahoo! It's true! We're on site 72!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Yahoo! It's true! We're on site 72!


Awesome and you will be for the rally dates (8/21-28) I hav e assumed. Your on the front page now.

Jim


----------



## Bakerman

Hi, We're returning for this year's festivities. Site 71, arriving Sat 8/20 staying thru 8/28. Will bring telescope 8)


----------



## willingtonpaul

Bakerman said:


> Hi, We're returning for this year's festivities. Site 71, arriving Sat 8/20 staying thru 8/28. Will bring telescope 8)


i want to bring a telescope this year as well. i had a small reflector as a kid, but know very little about scopes. can you PM me with an idea for a decent introductory scope that i can use to see if my kids get into it ? one so that if they hate it, at least i can then have some fun with it ?

thanks.....


----------



## egregg57

Star gazing with Bakerman! I'm there!


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Yahoo! It's true! We're on site 72!


Awesome and you will be for the rally dates (8/21-28) I hav e assumed. Your on the front page now.

Jim
[/quote]

You would be correct, sir! That we will that we will!


----------



## Joonbee

Bakerman said:


> Hi, We're returning for this year's festivities. Site 71, arriving Sat 8/20 staying thru 8/28. Will bring telescope 8)


Welcome welcome. That was our site from last year, nice and woodsy. Your on the list.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

It occured to me that last year in Acadia we did a 4 masted Schooner out of Bar Harbor.

If any one is contemplating that.... it looks pretty cool but all and all I don't think I would go again. There are other ways to get out on the water.

There were several that went on I think a fishing boat or harbor cruise type of boat. Any feed back on that? I think I had heard there were mixed reviews.

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Yeah there were definatly mixed reviews on some of the tours. Not many seals in the seal watching etc, but I will let them reply. Also some that went to the Lumberjack Show were mixed on reviews. Which I guess is a good thing, because they could have all been bad reviews.









We will just have to get our list started at a later/closer date. Just like last time, put out the ideas and see who wants to go where.

Jim


----------



## swanny

Eric, we did a cruise that went out to squirrel Island. It was a harbor cruise. It was ok. Best part was coming back into the harbor and getting photos of all the boats and the "skyline" of Bar Harbor. So while we're on the topic how about fishing? You see the harbor and probably go out of the harbor and fish.


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> Eric, we did a cruise that went out to squirrel Island. It was a harbor cruise. It was ok. Best part was coming back into the harbor and getting photos of all the boats and the "skyline" of Bar Harbor. So while we're on the topic how about fishing? You see the harbor and probably go out of the harbor and fish.


 I know Tina wouldn't be up for that, she is not a rough water type of person.... If ya know what I mean! But I am a sailor at heart and I think my Step-Son would be interested too. I would be up for that!


----------



## swanny

I was doing some reading about fishing in that area. It seems the early charters have a little calmer water, (before 14:00). But the early boats are pretty crowded. I read that one company fishes on the way out and picks lobster pots on the way back. People have a chance to win lobster or crabs( so i hear ).

kevin


----------



## egregg57

Sounds good to me, how about you John?


----------



## swanny

Another idea is freshwater fishing. This place is about 35 miles. from Bar Harbor. Maybe we could get a deal.
Freshwater fishing

kevin


----------



## Joonbee

I will have to dig thru my old notes if I still have them. The one fishing excursion goes out right down the hill by the Coast Guard station and if I recall correctly they are the one that does the lobster pickin on the way back.

Also wouldn't be against the fresh water idea. An afternoon of chasin smallies is never a bad thing.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> I will have to dig thru my old notes if I still have them. The one fishing excursion goes out right down the hill by the Coast Guard station and if I recall correctly they are the one that does the lobster pickin on the way back.
> 
> Also wouldn't be against the fresh water idea. An afternoon of chasin smallies is never a bad thing.
> 
> Jim


 Tina and I went down to the Coast Guard Station. That was some nice down there! We didn't have the time we wanted to get out and around as much. Plus Tinas knee was shot. she has since had surgery and is doing much better. Hopefully that will allow us on some mild to moderate hikes.

Ha! we'll have the week booked before we even get there!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> I will have to dig thru my old notes if I still have them. The one fishing excursion goes out right down the hill by the Coast Guard station and if I recall correctly they are the one that does the lobster pickin on the way back.
> 
> Also wouldn't be against the fresh water idea. An afternoon of chasin smallies is never a bad thing.
> 
> Jim


 Tina and I went down to the Coast Guard Station. That was some nice down there! We didn't have the time we wanted to get out and around as much. Plus Tinas knee was shot. she has since had surgery and is doing much better. Hopefully that will allow us on some mild to moderate hikes.

Ha! we'll have the week booked before we even get there!








[/quote]

Its certainly not hard to fill up a week with activities. The little restaraunt/seafood stand is pretty good also. We ate there after everyone left last year and it was just as good as the year before.

only 6 1/2 months to go!!!

Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

swanny said:


> I was doing some reading about fishing in that area. It seems the early charters have a little calmer water, (before 14:00). But the early boats are pretty crowded. I read that one company fishes on the way out and picks lobster pots on the way back. People have a chance to win lobster or crabs( so i hear ).
> 
> kevin


i am down with some salt water fishing. so if you are looking for another angler for cost sharing, count me in.


----------



## Joonbee

Welcome Dennis and Ang and thanks Paul. It sounds as if a saltwater excursion may be i nthe cards this year.

Als, some of are staying at Sweetwater Forest CG on Cape Cod, MA from the 17-20 or 21, before heading up to Acadia. And we are going somewhere (maybe further up in ME or in NH) for 3-4 days after Acadia. If interested or have suggestions or plans already for after let me know.

Jim


----------



## dhdb

Left a message for Raine today. Hopefully we'll hear back from her tomorrow.


----------



## Joonbee

dhdb said:


> Left a message for Raine today. Hopefully we'll hear back from her tomorrow.


outstanding. Any problems let me know.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> Left a message for Raine today. Hopefully we'll hear back from her tomorrow.


outstanding. Any problems let me know.

Jim
[/quote]

Kolumber is in site 82








[/quote]

ok thx Clarke and I have his email already. Front page updated.

Well with dhdb that will be 10 of the 23 sites we have reserved. We can do it.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

We're going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

DD #2 has a camp date for *about* that same date range in August (that the grandparental units signed her up for) and we dont know what the exact dates are yet- and the camp hasnt responded to our clarification request....yet. If it gets to next week, we'll just sign up for the whole week and figure out the details later.


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> DD #2 has a camp date for *about* that same date range in August (that the grandparental units signed her up for) and we dont know what the exact dates are yet- and the camp hasnt responded to our clarification request....yet. If it gets to next week, we'll just sign up for the whole week and figure out the details later.


Fingers crossed that it works. You know some of us will be in the Cape for a few days before... just sayin









Jim


----------



## willingtonpaul

i just realized (duh) that i will miss you guys on the cape.....

i get to smugglers on the 13th....


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> i just realized (duh) that i will miss you guys on the cape.....
> 
> i get to smugglers on the 13th....


I didnt forget.









You will be a step ahead of us the whole way.

Jim


----------



## dhdb

Rain has us slated for site #73 (8/20 to 8/28).


----------



## russlg

If anyone needs pics of site 70, just ask and I will post 'em...


----------



## Joonbee

dhdb said:


> Rain has us slated for site #73 (8/20 to 8/28).


Thats great Dan, front page updated...if you get a chance and dont ind, could you shoot me an email. I will add you to the group email list.

Jim [email protected]


----------



## KampinwitKids

clarkely said:


> is calvin and hobbes, brian and tom coming.....here any interest from them??


Greetings fellow campers, we are waiting to confirm a few things for the Summer, should be decided in a few weeks, we had a great time last year.


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> is calvin and hobbes, brian and tom coming.....here any interest from them??


Greetings fellow campers, we are waiting to confirm a few things for the Summer, should be decided in a few weeks, we had a great time last year.
[/quote]

The Perfect wife awaits!


----------



## Joonbee

KampinwitKids said:


> is calvin and hobbes, brian and tom coming.....here any interest from them??


Greetings fellow campers, we are waiting to confirm a few things for the Summer, should be decided in a few weeks, we had a great time last year.
[/quote]

SWEEEEEETTTTT!!!!!


----------



## dhdb

50+ degrees out! Camping is getting closer!


----------



## swanny

If only the _WIND_ would calm down


----------



## wolfwood

Hi all! Let me add a voice out of the darkness......

WE'RE IN!!! We'll be in Site 74 - again for a shortened period as we will be gone for 2 weeks just before that. So, Jim - put us in for 8/25 - 8/28.

And - again - Wolfwood is available for anyone who wants to stop here on the way up or back. We'd love to have you!!

Jim - can you add something on the 1st page to (1) be sure every one sees the offer and (2) keep a tally of who wants to stop?


----------



## willingtonpaul

swanny said:


> If only the _WIND_ would calm down


almost 60 and beautiful yesterday....now we got your wind swanny, and only gonna be 28 today.....
errrrrrrr.


----------



## swanny

willingtonpaul said:


> If only the _WIND_ would calm down


almost 60 and beautiful yesterday....now we got your wind swanny, and only gonna be 28 today.....
errrrrrrr.
[/quote]

We have 26 and sun, but calm


----------



## Joonbee

Ok. Judy and Kath you are in and the front page is updated. I thought we had gotten to you guys early enough this year to steal you away for the whole week, but we will take what we can get. and the element you ladies bring the table can make 3 or 4 days feel like a week, which is why we all love you so.

Yes the weather is certainly improving, which can only mean camping season is coming.

Up to 11 families, so we are halfway to last years numbers, come on folks lets all head to Acadia.

Jim


----------



## clarkely

we and the kolumbers will now be the 19th - 27th and we will be hitting bayview on the cape from the 15th-19th


----------



## wolfwood

AWWW, thanks Jim (but I'm not really sure that "makes 3 days feel like a week" is really a good thing...)

.... AND JUST WHAT DO YOU MEAN by "No Wolfwood"??? You really think you're coming North and NOT stopping here???? Have you spoken with Kristen about this? Are o\you still living *IN* the house? Do I need to pull out the Maple Cookies??? I'll give you a little bit of time to reconsider ... but don't push it BUSTER!!!


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> AWWW, thanks Jim (but I'm not really sure that "makes 3 days feel like a week" is really a good thing...)
> 
> .... AND JUST WHAT DO YOU MEAN by "No Wolfwood"??? You really think you're coming North and NOT stopping here???? Have you spoken with Kristen about this? Are o\you still living *IN* the house? Do I need to pull out the Maple Cookies??? I'll give you a little bit of time to reconsider ... but don't push it BUSTER!!!


I am hoping he changes his mind and joins us on the Cape - that was Kristen approved the other week.... We will have to arm wrestle for them








[/quote]

Really not sure to be honest, but no I dont see us making a trip North without stopping at all, either the way up or onthe return trip.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

ok lets bump this up.

We are halfway to last years numbers. Lets keep the interest rolling. Who has pics form last year, of say 65 lobsters and over 75lbs of clams and mussels. That should peak the interest and make everyone hungry. I know I am now.

Also to the mods, can we get this posted to the Home page with the rest of the rallies and updated on the rally page itself. Did I put it in the wrong spot or on the wrong page?

Thank you.

Jim


----------



## PA Outbackers

Stop it!!!!!


----------



## egregg57

PA Outbackers said:


> Stop it!!!!!


 Hmmmm Butter!


----------



## swanny

Butter, lobster, mussels, clams and all the potluck food and desserts. almost forgot the warm days and cool evenings. WAIT, how bout the Maine Blueberry and Root beer soda.









For the other days, just walk to the CG store and buy a fresh live lobster. CHEAP


----------



## egregg57

swanny said:


> Butter, lobster, mussels, clams and all the potluck food and desserts. almost forgot the warm days and cool evenings. WAIT, how bout the Maine Blueberry and Root beer soda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the other days, just walk to the CG store and buy a fresh live lobster. CHEAP


MMMMMMMM BUTTER!


----------



## swanny

Should we bring extra butter????


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Stop it!!!!!


 Hmmmm Butter!
[/quote]

Stop what??







I do not know what it is you speak of









Good times, good food, good friends and a memorable place to visit at a very reasonable price. Just a quick easy drive up the northeastern coast from PA. Especially with a new chevy and an Outback!! You will certainly not be alone, there is a caravan of you guys heading that way. Would be like dejavue and look like you were following yourself.

Alot of good sites left folks, oh and you can never have enough butter as the lobsters, mussels, steamers and clams will not run out.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

clarkely said:


> I know of a couple of people looking at this trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Precipice Hike


So Clarke, up for round 2 on the Precipice or maybe we can try to top Kristen's hike, errr I mean run, up the Beehive in less than 30 min. Whadda ya say Dora?

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Jim, I really think you guys should go a bit further North and hike the AT up Mt. Katahdin!!! You all can meet Kristen at the top ..... and the rest of us can have the mussels, oysters, clams, lobsters, etc. ready for you when you get back (that is, if there's any left







)


----------



## wolfwood

clarkely said:


> When saying you guys - you mean Jim & Kristen? and the Rest of us - that includes me hanging and eating seafood


Yeah.......right. If you say so .........


----------



## BritsOnTour

Oh, this is tempting....will review dates with dh. We loved Acadia NP!

Ali


----------



## wolfwood

Ali, you KNOW you want to come!!!


----------



## egregg57

Okay, okay.....sign me up!


----------



## egregg57

BritsOnTour said:


> Oh, this is tempting....will review dates with dh. We loved Acadia NP!
> 
> Ali


 Well.. if you come up you'll need to bring something special...

Wait for it.....

BUTTER!!!!


----------



## Joonbee

See if I can do this without attaching all the quotes.

Clarke we will definately break in the eldest on the Precipice, although given the trips we have together before then, Justin will have had plenty of opportunities to chase Kristen around before we get to Maine.

Ladies I am not chasing Kristen anywhere, nor do I actually expect Clarke or anyone else for that matter. But I am a mean clam/lobster/mussel "steamer" and I will race someone to the bottom of the pan. As for the AP, I think we have talked about waiting til the boys are big enough to hold their own and then put in some time on various parts of the AP.

Ali Ali Ali. What do we need to do to convince you that you need to go to Acadia again "with the gang". Would be great to see you guys again and we have some story and pictures to catch up on, from your adventures across this great country. And dont worry the butter will be plentiful and warm.

Eric, well your posts are always good for a chuckle. "The gang" is definately not "the Gang" without ya.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

I think one thing I am looking forward to is the Yankee Swap. It is always hilarious!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> I think one thing I am looking forward to is the Yankee Swap. It is always hilarious!


Hehehe that would mean Dan and Holly will have to join.....unless the perfect wife is going to be driving around in his truck for another year!


----------



## dhdb

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I think one thing I am looking forward to is the Yankee Swap. It is always hilarious!


Hehehe that would mean Dan and Holly will have to join.....unless the perfect wife is going to be driving around in his truck for another year!
[/quote]

She will not be driving around in my truck anymore! She stayed in the OB all winter and wouldn't leave! I can't seem to get rid of her! Any ideas?


----------



## egregg57

Suggestions?

Yes!

Clever packaging!


----------



## dhdb

egregg57 said:


> Suggestions?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Clever packaging!


Clever packaging indeed! She fell for it "hook line and sinker"! I'm just glad I didn't have to wear an extra-small lifejacket.


----------



## egregg57

dhdb said:


> Suggestions?
> 
> Yes!
> 
> Clever packaging!


Clever packaging indeed! She fell for it "hook line and sinker"! I'm just glad I didn't have to wear an extra-small lifejacket.
[/quote]

"I'm just glad I didn't have to wear an extra-small lifejacket."

Me too. I think Kevin is the only one of our group that could pull it off as a hat..... Which reminds me. Speaking of clever packaging... That life preserver is another one of those things that one needs to watch out for!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I was kinda thinking that life jacket would make a good *Wagon Master Rally Crown*. it is adjustable!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I believe this was a wagon master rally hat from a few years ago, when Eric was the master of ceremonies...


----------



## egregg57

Aaaaahh NO!!!

I mean I would never hide the chrome dome under a chrome dome after Memorial day! That is just ....well......wrong!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I was kinda thinking that life jacket would make a good *Wagon Master Rally Crown*. it is adjustable!












Yeah! I wonder. With the now designated wagonmaster hat I wander how many clams casino may fit in its fine funnel!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> I was kinda thinking that life jacket would make a good *Wagon Master Rally Crown*. it is adjustable!












Yeah! I wonder. With the now designated wagonmaster hat I wander how many clams casino may fit in its fine funnel!
[/quote]

As the unofficial wagonmaster again. I must admit I am a little worried about these "wagonmaster crowns" you speak of. If its all the same I appreciate your thoughtfulness, but I have been and will most likely be adorning my usual "Glock" or "Jeep" ball cap.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Joonbee said:


> I was kinda thinking that life jacket would make a good *Wagon Master Rally Crown*. it is adjustable!












Yeah! I wonder. With the now designated wagonmaster hat I wander how many clams casino may fit in its fine funnel!
[/quote]

As the unofficial wagonmaster again. I must admit I am a little worried about these "wagonmaster crowns" you speak of. If its all the same I appreciate your thoughtfulness, but I have been and will most likely be adorning my usual "Glock" or "Jeep" ball cap.

Jim
[/quote]

Jim, I thought that too one year. And then Brian introduced me to some 6000 year old whiskey that he found under a rock somewhere, and well.......there are some interesting pictures somewhere out there.


----------



## egregg57

Yeah! I remember that! wasn't that some sort of Viking motif?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> Yeah! I remember that! wasn't that some sort of Viking motif?


I cant........................remember.


----------



## Joonbee

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Yeah! I remember that! wasn't that some sort of Viking motif?


I cant........................remember.
[/quote]

Well we will just have to make sure that Brian keeps his 6000 year old Viking Rock Whiskey to himself.


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Yeah! I remember that! wasn't that some sort of Viking motif?


I cant........................remember.
[/quote]

Well we will just have to make sure that Brian keeps his 6000 year old Viking Rock Whiskey to himself.
[/quote]

Fat chance bucko! I know Brian. You can't tell him not to get Kevin polluted and expect him to sit back and accept that! HA! hmmmm....

This gives me an idea....

Stupid hat night!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Joonbee said:


> Yeah! I remember that! wasn't that some sort of Viking motif?


I cant........................remember.
[/quote]

Well we will just have to make sure that Brian keeps his 6000 year old Viking Rock Whiskey to himself.
[/quote]

As I vaguely recall, Brian and I were bantering about the FD vs PD blah blah blah, and I said something about "The good Lord creating policemen so firemen could have heros" and the next thing you know I'm barking up trees and wearing different things....but I really dont want to talk about it anymore.


----------



## egregg57

I think you have that turned around a bit. The good Lord made volunteer fire fighters so career firefighters and police officers had some one to look up to. Hero works too...

Just sayin


----------



## swanny

then came the volunteer Soldier. now everybody has a hero. Just sayin


----------



## egregg57

Well. That put an end to that! There is none higher.

But volunteer fire fighters are better than those cookie cutter career types and donut jockeys! Hee hee!


----------



## Joonbee

hmmm, where to go with this. Well I served as a Marine and defended our great country in a time of war, volunteer fireman for a brief period and then eventually became a man in blue (or donut jockey, if you will). Or you could say going from being one of the few and the proud, to a temporary loss of direction and back to well you know.

What I do know is that we are part of the professions we are in because we love doing it and getting the opportunity to bust on each other like this. A few beers (not some viking rock swill) and a fire ring, we would be set.

Oh and crazy hat night could be funny. My Tae Kwon Do club has a Black Belt Summer Camp for a long weekend every year and our Saturday night party is also a crazy pants night for those that want to participate. Good times.

Jim


----------



## swanny

And it sure is great we have people that cover all the bases.









thank you, kevin


----------



## dhdb

"Bump" I didn't want anyone to forget about Acadia.


----------



## egregg57

Forget? HA!!!!

BUTTER! !!!


----------



## swanny

NEVER

kevin


----------



## BritsOnTour

We are excited to be joining the Rally this year. Acadia NP is really such a beautiful place......some great pics from last year's visit









Ali


----------



## egregg57

BIG BUMP!!


----------



## dhdb

egregg57 said:


> Forget? HA!!!!
> 
> BUTTER! !!!


Bumpity Bump Bump Bump!


----------



## egregg57




----------



## Joonbee

Front page updated. Welcome HarperZoo

And then there was 14









Jim


----------



## egregg57

Wow! Smugglers Den Campground near Acadia National Park updated their website. In the scrolling photos you'll never guess what is there!? A whole row of Outbacks! Yup! Photos of our last years rally! Fordimus Prime is missing from the photo so I assume we were out enjoying Acadia somewhere! I am pretty jazzed about it! Our venerable 31RQS Rolling Suite right up front! Included is a picture of a toothy grinned Clarkely!

Check out the site here! Way cool!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Fordimus Prime sports Teenager Rally seating!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Fordimus Prime sports Teenager Rally seating!


Dude were gettin the band back together


----------



## egregg57

Hey Admins can we get this posted onto the home page for Outbackers Rallys!!


----------



## Joonbee

FROM CASA WOLFWOOD

we'd LOVE to have you stop by on your way in AND/OR out!! Some of you have indicated via eMail or PM that you'll be stopping but it's not indicated on the front page. Plans change - got that. But IF they haven't and you know (or even expect) you'll be stopping .... could you indicate that (with the dates) so we have some idea? PLLLEEEEEZZZZZZ.

Flexibility is a GOOD thing - and you can always change your mind (or plans) and stop anyway....but it would be good to have some kind of idea....

<Eric, you coming by at some point?>

Thanks, Wolfie

And yes guys, please let me know if you have plans for stopping at wolfwood. YES it is definately worth it, YES you will be disappointed if you pass and don't stop. I can say with certainty that some of the best camping we get to do every year is in th eyard at Wolfwood, you will not be taken care of any better anywhere else. So if you are making plans, let me know and I will update the front page and Judy and Kathy can expect you.

Oh and maybe Eric can free up his evening for you too.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> FROM CASA WOLFWOOD
> 
> we'd LOVE to have you stop by on your way in AND/OR out!! Some of you have indicated via eMail or PM that you'll be stopping but it's not indicated on the front page. Plans change - got that. But IF they haven't and you know (or even expect) you'll be stopping .... could you indicate that (with the dates) so we have some idea? PLLLEEEEEZZZZZZ.
> 
> Flexibility is a GOOD thing - and you can always change your mind (or plans) and stop anyway....but it would be good to have some kind of idea....
> 
> <Eric, you coming by at some point?>
> 
> Thanks, Wolfie
> 
> And yes guys, please let me know if you have plans for stopping at wolfwood. YES it is definately worth it, YES you will be disappointed if you pass and don't stop. I can say with certainty that some of the best camping we get to do every year is in th eyard at Wolfwood, you will not be taken care of any better anywhere else. So if you are making plans, let me know and I will update the front page and Judy and Kathy can expect you.
> 
> Oh and maybe Eric can free up his evening for you too.
> 
> Jim


Anything for Wolfie!


----------



## BritsOnTour

We'll be stopping in at Wolfwood the week before, decided to add on a week in Canada before getting to Acadia. We love the trip planning!.......just add here, oh, and here, oh, do you think we can make it up there?.....and that's how our year went and 48 states later, we came home









So looking forward to seeing everyone at this rally!

Ali



egregg57 said:


> FROM CASA WOLFWOOD
> 
> we'd LOVE to have you stop by on your way in AND/OR out!! Some of you have indicated via eMail or PM that you'll be stopping but it's not indicated on the front page. Plans change - got that. But IF they haven't and you know (or even expect) you'll be stopping .... could you indicate that (with the dates) so we have some idea? PLLLEEEEEZZZZZZ.
> 
> Flexibility is a GOOD thing - and you can always change your mind (or plans) and stop anyway....but it would be good to have some kind of idea....
> 
> <Eric, you coming by at some point?>
> 
> Thanks, Wolfie
> 
> And yes guys, please let me know if you have plans for stopping at wolfwood. YES it is definately worth it, YES you will be disappointed if you pass and don't stop. I can say with certainty that some of the best camping we get to do every year is in th eyard at Wolfwood, you will not be taken care of any better anywhere else. So if you are making plans, let me know and I will update the front page and Judy and Kathy can expect you.
> 
> Oh and maybe Eric can free up his evening for you too.
> 
> Jim


Anything for Wolfie!
[/quote]


----------



## egregg57

BritsOnTour said:


> FROM CASA WOLFWOOD
> 
> we'd LOVE to have you stop by on your way in AND/OR out!! Some of you have indicated via eMail or PM that you'll be stopping but it's not indicated on the front page. Plans change - got that. But IF they haven't and you know (or even expect) you'll be stopping .... could you indicate that (with the dates) so we have some idea? PLLLEEEEEZZZZZZ.
> 
> Flexibility is a GOOD thing - and you can always change your mind (or plans) and stop anyway....but it would be good to have some kind of idea....
> 
> <Eric, you coming by at some point?>
> 
> Thanks, Wolfie
> 
> And yes guys, please let me know if you have plans for stopping at wolfwood. YES it is definately worth it, YES you will be disappointed if you pass and don't stop. I can say with certainty that some of the best camping we get to do every year is in th eyard at Wolfwood, you will not be taken care of any better anywhere else. So if you are making plans, let me know and I will update the front page and Judy and Kathy can expect you.
> 
> Oh and maybe Eric can free up his evening for you too.
> 
> Jim


Anything for Wolfie!
[/quote]
[/quote]

Excellent!! It will be good to see you there! I think I speak for a number of camping families when they drool over your visited states map!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

I wanted to try to help what may be a few new comers to the Acadia Rally, or new to that area of Maine. So I am putting a bit of information together that some may find useful.

I am going to be editing this I hope as I use Google Earth to spy Diesel stations along our route. There was a stretch of highway that made a few people nervous (length between fuel stations!)

A few of you may have seen my earlier post about our stay at Bayleys campground in Scarborough, Maine. I wanted to follow that here with some information about the highways through Maine. Specifically 95 and 295. Almost unbelievably&#8230;. Road construction continues on 95 including the bridge in Falmouth that sent many a family&#146;s belongings here and there in their campers!

Paving has started on the South Bound side of 95 North of Kennebunk. Preparations are being made for the North Bound side and if I read the sign correctly, paving will begin today 6/27/11. There is a great deal of scoured pavement and that is good news, hopefully, for us in a couple of months. At least the southern portion of the drive may be very nice.

Additionally, to our benefit, as we were leaving Acadia there was wholesale paving going on for the main road leading to Bar Harbor. That road was a bit banged up and construction started the week we arrived last year.

Rest stop info:

Below is a list of Maine Turnpike service plazas, their hours and the amenities available at each.

*Kennebunk Service Plaza (Northbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey&#146;s Ice Cream; Popeyes Chicken (northbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
General information: (207) 985-9153
Service and fuel information: (207) 985-7873 or 985-9248

*Kennebunk Service Plaza (Southbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey&#146;s Ice Cream; Sbarro (southbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
General information: (207) 985-4817
Service and fuel information: (207) 985-6862 or 985-6529

*Cumberland Service Plaza*Southbound plaza at Mile 58
Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
General information: (207) 829-3083
Service and fuel information: (207) 829-6049

*Gray Service Plaza*Northbound plaza at Mile 59
Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
General information: (207) 657-5689
Service and fuel information: (207) 657-7063

*Lewiston Service Plazas*CLOSED
No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.

*Litchfield Service Plazas*CLOSED
No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.

*West Gardiner Service Plaza*
I-95 access from Exit 102 northbound & Exit 103 southbound
I-295 access from Exit 51
Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
Accepts; Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
Vendors: Burger King, Starbucks, Quiznos, Hershey&#146;s Ice Cream, Z-Market and a Center for Maine Crafts
Toll vouchers dispensed at on-site kiosks for toll credit
General information: (207) 582-5721
Service and fuel information: (207) 582-9757
30 units of Truck Stop Electrification is now available! More info

*Fuel*On 295, Exit 31, Topsham/RT 196, Gas available on right and left. Limited maneuvering if you go right.

*Fuel* On 295 Exit 43 and, RT 197, North Bound, just off the highway Gas and Diesel available at Exit 43 Quik Stop.

Okay! That is a start!

Eric


----------



## jcat67

egregg57 said:


> I wanted to try to help what may be a few new comers to the Acadia Rally, or new to that area of Maine. So I am putting a bit of information together that some may find useful.
> 
> I am going to be editing this I hope as I use Google Earth to spy Diesel stations along our route. There was a stretch of highway that made a few people nervous (length between fuel stations!)
> 
> A few of you may have seen my earlier post about our stay at Bayleys campground in Scarborough, Maine. I wanted to follow that here with some information about the highways through Maine. Specifically 95 and 295. Almost unbelievably&#8230;. Road construction continues on 95 including the bridge in Falmouth that sent many a family's belongings here and there in their campers!
> 
> Paving has started on the South Bound side of 95 North of Kennebunk. Preparations are being made for the North Bound side and if I read the sign correctly, paving will begin today 6/27/11. There is a great deal of scoured pavement and that is good news, hopefully, for us in a couple of months. At least the southern portion of the drive may be very nice.
> 
> Additionally, to our benefit, as we were leaving Acadia there was wholesale paving going on for the main road leading to Bar Harbor. That road was a bit banged up and construction started the week we arrived last year.
> 
> Rest stop info:
> 
> Below is a list of Maine Turnpike service plazas, their hours and the amenities available at each.
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Northbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Popeyes Chicken (northbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-9153
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-7873 or 985-9248
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Southbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Sbarro (southbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-4817
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-6862 or 985-6529
> 
> *Cumberland Service Plaza*Southbound plaza at Mile 58
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 829-3083
> Service and fuel information: (207) 829-6049
> 
> *Gray Service Plaza*Northbound plaza at Mile 59
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 657-5689
> Service and fuel information: (207) 657-7063
> 
> *Lewiston Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *Litchfield Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *West Gardiner Service Plaza*
> I-95 access from Exit 102 northbound & Exit 103 southbound
> I-295 access from Exit 51
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts; Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Burger King, Starbucks, Quiznos, Hershey's Ice Cream, Z-Market and a Center for Maine Crafts
> Toll vouchers dispensed at on-site kiosks for toll credit
> General information: (207) 582-5721
> Service and fuel information: (207) 582-9757
> 30 units of Truck Stop Electrification is now available! More info
> 
> *Fuel*On 295, Exit 31, Topsham/RT 196, Gas available on right and left. Limited maneuvering if you go right.
> 
> *Fuel* On 295 Exit 43 and, RT 197, North Bound, just off the highway Gas and Diesel available at Exit 43 Quik Stop.
> 
> Okay! That is a start!
> 
> Eric


Wow! Better than AAA. Any help for those northbound from Florida headed to the factory rally in Indiana????


----------



## egregg57

jcat67 said:


> I wanted to try to help what may be a few new comers to the Acadia Rally, or new to that area of Maine. So I am putting a bit of information together that some may find useful.
> 
> I am going to be editing this I hope as I use Google Earth to spy Diesel stations along our route. There was a stretch of highway that made a few people nervous (length between fuel stations!)
> 
> A few of you may have seen my earlier post about our stay at Bayleys campground in Scarborough, Maine. I wanted to follow that here with some information about the highways through Maine. Specifically 95 and 295. Almost unbelievably&#8230;. Road construction continues on 95 including the bridge in Falmouth that sent many a family&#146;s belongings here and there in their campers!
> 
> Paving has started on the South Bound side of 95 North of Kennebunk. Preparations are being made for the North Bound side and if I read the sign correctly, paving will begin today 6/27/11. There is a great deal of scoured pavement and that is good news, hopefully, for us in a couple of months. At least the southern portion of the drive may be very nice.
> 
> Additionally, to our benefit, as we were leaving Acadia there was wholesale paving going on for the main road leading to Bar Harbor. That road was a bit banged up and construction started the week we arrived last year.
> 
> Rest stop info:
> 
> Below is a list of Maine Turnpike service plazas, their hours and the amenities available at each.
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Northbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey&#146;s Ice Cream; Popeyes Chicken (northbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-9153
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-7873 or 985-9248
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Southbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey&#146;s Ice Cream; Sbarro (southbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-4817
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-6862 or 985-6529
> 
> *Cumberland Service Plaza*Southbound plaza at Mile 58
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 829-3083
> Service and fuel information: (207) 829-6049
> 
> *Gray Service Plaza*Northbound plaza at Mile 59
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 657-5689
> Service and fuel information: (207) 657-7063
> 
> *Lewiston Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *Litchfield Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *West Gardiner Service Plaza*
> I-95 access from Exit 102 northbound & Exit 103 southbound
> I-295 access from Exit 51
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts; Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Burger King, Starbucks, Quiznos, Hershey&#146;s Ice Cream, Z-Market and a Center for Maine Crafts
> Toll vouchers dispensed at on-site kiosks for toll credit
> General information: (207) 582-5721
> Service and fuel information: (207) 582-9757
> 30 units of Truck Stop Electrification is now available! More info
> 
> *Fuel*On 295, Exit 31, Topsham/RT 196, Gas available on right and left. Limited maneuvering if you go right.
> 
> *Fuel* On 295 Exit 43 and, RT 197, North Bound, just off the highway Gas and Diesel available at Exit 43 Quik Stop.
> 
> Okay! That is a start!
> 
> Eric


Wow! Better than AAA. Any help for those northbound from Florida headed to the factory rally in Indiana????








[/quote]

That, Sir is out of my realm of expertise! But I'll give anything a shot at least once.... and If I had fun doing it I might do it twice!

So here ya go! (I am going to give this my best shot....But bear with me...

Start in Florida and Head north. Drive through Georgia until you hit Tennessee. Get fuel in Chattanooga and head north into Kentucky. You're almost there keep heading north and you'll hit Illinois! But don't stop! Keep going until you see signs for Elkhart. Then stop!

Whew... That wasn't so bad... Wow! I got this down to a science!









Well, I don't know about that, but I do know that I checked it out on google maps and it is a pretty straight shot north! I was surprised, with the exception of a jog north of Chattanooga your pretty much a straight shot!

Eric


----------



## dhdb

egregg57 said:


> I wanted to try to help what may be a few new comers to the Acadia Rally, or new to that area of Maine. So I am putting a bit of information together that some may find useful.
> 
> I am going to be editing this I hope as I use Google Earth to spy Diesel stations along our route. There was a stretch of highway that made a few people nervous (length between fuel stations!)
> 
> A few of you may have seen my earlier post about our stay at Bayleys campground in Scarborough, Maine. I wanted to follow that here with some information about the highways through Maine. Specifically 95 and 295. Almost unbelievably&#8230;. Road construction continues on 95 including the bridge in Falmouth that sent many a family's belongings here and there in their campers!
> 
> Paving has started on the South Bound side of 95 North of Kennebunk. Preparations are being made for the North Bound side and if I read the sign correctly, paving will begin today 6/27/11. There is a great deal of scoured pavement and that is good news, hopefully, for us in a couple of months. At least the southern portion of the drive may be very nice.
> 
> Additionally, to our benefit, as we were leaving Acadia there was wholesale paving going on for the main road leading to Bar Harbor. That road was a bit banged up and construction started the week we arrived last year.
> 
> Rest stop info:
> 
> Below is a list of Maine Turnpike service plazas, their hours and the amenities available at each.
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Northbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Popeyes Chicken (northbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-9153
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-7873 or 985-9248
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Southbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Sbarro (southbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-4817
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-6862 or 985-6529
> 
> *Cumberland Service Plaza*Southbound plaza at Mile 58
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 829-3083
> Service and fuel information: (207) 829-6049
> 
> *Gray Service Plaza*Northbound plaza at Mile 59
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 657-5689
> Service and fuel information: (207) 657-7063
> 
> *Lewiston Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *Litchfield Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *West Gardiner Service Plaza*
> I-95 access from Exit 102 northbound & Exit 103 southbound
> I-295 access from Exit 51
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts; Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Burger King, Starbucks, Quiznos, Hershey's Ice Cream, Z-Market and a Center for Maine Crafts
> Toll vouchers dispensed at on-site kiosks for toll credit
> General information: (207) 582-5721
> Service and fuel information: (207) 582-9757
> 30 units of Truck Stop Electrification is now available! More info
> 
> *Fuel*On 295, Exit 31, Topsham/RT 196, Gas available on right and left. Limited maneuvering if you go right.
> 
> *Fuel* On 295 Exit 43 and, RT 197, North Bound, just off the highway Gas and Diesel available at Exit 43 Quik Stop.
> 
> Okay! That is a start!
> 
> Eric


And the exit for Cabela's is....


----------



## egregg57

dhdb said:


> I wanted to try to help what may be a few new comers to the Acadia Rally, or new to that area of Maine. So I am putting a bit of information together that some may find useful.
> 
> I am going to be editing this I hope as I use Google Earth to spy Diesel stations along our route. There was a stretch of highway that made a few people nervous (length between fuel stations!)
> 
> A few of you may have seen my earlier post about our stay at Bayleys campground in Scarborough, Maine. I wanted to follow that here with some information about the highways through Maine. Specifically 95 and 295. Almost unbelievably&#8230;. Road construction continues on 95 including the bridge in Falmouth that sent many a family's belongings here and there in their campers!
> 
> Paving has started on the South Bound side of 95 North of Kennebunk. Preparations are being made for the North Bound side and if I read the sign correctly, paving will begin today 6/27/11. There is a great deal of scoured pavement and that is good news, hopefully, for us in a couple of months. At least the southern portion of the drive may be very nice.
> 
> Additionally, to our benefit, as we were leaving Acadia there was wholesale paving going on for the main road leading to Bar Harbor. That road was a bit banged up and construction started the week we arrived last year.
> 
> Rest stop info:
> 
> Below is a list of Maine Turnpike service plazas, their hours and the amenities available at each.
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Northbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Popeyes Chicken (northbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-9153
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-7873 or 985-9248
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Southbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Sbarro (southbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-4817
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-6862 or 985-6529
> 
> *Cumberland Service Plaza*Southbound plaza at Mile 58
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 829-3083
> Service and fuel information: (207) 829-6049
> 
> *Gray Service Plaza*Northbound plaza at Mile 59
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 657-5689
> Service and fuel information: (207) 657-7063
> 
> *Lewiston Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *Litchfield Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *West Gardiner Service Plaza*
> I-95 access from Exit 102 northbound & Exit 103 southbound
> I-295 access from Exit 51
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts; Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Burger King, Starbucks, Quiznos, Hershey's Ice Cream, Z-Market and a Center for Maine Crafts
> Toll vouchers dispensed at on-site kiosks for toll credit
> General information: (207) 582-5721
> Service and fuel information: (207) 582-9757
> 30 units of Truck Stop Electrification is now available! More info
> 
> *Fuel*On 295, Exit 31, Topsham/RT 196, Gas available on right and left. Limited maneuvering if you go right.
> 
> *Fuel* On 295 Exit 43 and, RT 197, North Bound, just off the highway Gas and Diesel available at Exit 43 Quik Stop.
> 
> Okay! That is a start!
> 
> Eric


And the exit for Cabela's is....
[/quote]

You can get theya from heya...ayuh, Exit 42 of course! Stay right after the tool booth (no exit toll) , make right turn at the lights, go 500 feet make right turn into the parking lot!

You'll be thirsty after that so come out of the parking lot and turn left at the lights. turn right at the next set. go 1 mile. at the lights, straight across the intersection is Tim Hortons (thank you, Wolfie!).

After filling up on the "necessities" at the intersection leaving Tim Horton's, go left. Get into the right hand lane and turn into Len-Libby's Chocolate. Take pictures of the 1700 lb solid milk chocolate Moose. Okay reverse direction to get back on track for Acadia....

Thank You... and Thanks for visiting Maine, The way life should be.... (What ever that slogan means!)

Eric


----------



## dhdb

egregg57 said:


> I wanted to try to help what may be a few new comers to the Acadia Rally, or new to that area of Maine. So I am putting a bit of information together that some may find useful.
> 
> I am going to be editing this I hope as I use Google Earth to spy Diesel stations along our route. There was a stretch of highway that made a few people nervous (length between fuel stations!)
> 
> A few of you may have seen my earlier post about our stay at Bayleys campground in Scarborough, Maine. I wanted to follow that here with some information about the highways through Maine. Specifically 95 and 295. Almost unbelievably&#8230;. Road construction continues on 95 including the bridge in Falmouth that sent many a family's belongings here and there in their campers!
> 
> Paving has started on the South Bound side of 95 North of Kennebunk. Preparations are being made for the North Bound side and if I read the sign correctly, paving will begin today 6/27/11. There is a great deal of scoured pavement and that is good news, hopefully, for us in a couple of months. At least the southern portion of the drive may be very nice.
> 
> Additionally, to our benefit, as we were leaving Acadia there was wholesale paving going on for the main road leading to Bar Harbor. That road was a bit banged up and construction started the week we arrived last year.
> 
> Rest stop info:
> 
> Below is a list of Maine Turnpike service plazas, their hours and the amenities available at each.
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Northbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Popeyes Chicken (northbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-9153
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-7873 or 985-9248
> 
> *Kennebunk Service Plaza (Southbound)*Service plaza at Mile 25
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Food court vendor: Burger King; Hershey's Ice Cream; Sbarro (southbound only); Starbucks; Z-Market
> General information: (207) 985-4817
> Service and fuel information: (207) 985-6862 or 985-6529
> 
> *Cumberland Service Plaza*Southbound plaza at Mile 58
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 829-3083
> Service and fuel information: (207) 829-6049
> 
> *Gray Service Plaza*Northbound plaza at Mile 59
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Vendors: Pizzeria Uno; Starbucks; Travel Mart
> General information: (207) 657-5689
> Service and fuel information: (207) 657-7063
> 
> *Lewiston Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *Litchfield Service Plazas*CLOSED
> No food or fuel services available. Please see West Gardiner Service Plaza, Gray or Cumberland Service Plazas as an alternative.
> 
> *West Gardiner Service Plaza*
> I-95 access from Exit 102 northbound & Exit 103 southbound
> I-295 access from Exit 51
> Open 24 hours a day / seven days a week with a service truck
> Accepts; Visa, MasterCard, Mobil, American Express, Discover and Wright Express
> Vendors: Burger King, Starbucks, Quiznos, Hershey's Ice Cream, Z-Market and a Center for Maine Crafts
> Toll vouchers dispensed at on-site kiosks for toll credit
> General information: (207) 582-5721
> Service and fuel information: (207) 582-9757
> 30 units of Truck Stop Electrification is now available! More info
> 
> *Fuel*On 295, Exit 31, Topsham/RT 196, Gas available on right and left. Limited maneuvering if you go right.
> 
> *Fuel* On 295 Exit 43 and, RT 197, North Bound, just off the highway Gas and Diesel available at Exit 43 Quik Stop.
> 
> Okay! That is a start!
> 
> Eric


And the exit for Cabela's is....
[/quote]

You can get theya from heya...ayuh, Exit 42 of course! Stay right after the tool booth (no exit toll) , make right turn at the lights, go 500 feet make right turn into the parking lot!

You'll be thirsty after that so come out of the parking lot and turn left at the lights. turn right at the next set. go 1 mile. at the lights, straight across the intersection is Tim Hortons (thank you, Wolfie!).

After filling up on the "necessities" at the intersection leaving Tim Horton's, go left. Get into the right hand lane and turn into Len-Libby's Chocolate. Take pictures of the 1700 lb solid milk chocolate Moose. Okay reverse direction to get back on track for Acadia....

Thank You... and Thanks for visiting Maine, The way life should be.... (What ever that slogan means!)

Eric
[/quote]

Thank You Eric. PS I still like to think of Maine as: "Vacationland".


----------



## egregg57

I have found the Yankee Swap gift I think I will bring to Acadia...

I am not sure _*who*_ might be interested in this sort of thing,







but just in case there is some interest, I have attached a Hyperlink. Make sure you watch the video....

Yankee Swap?

Eric


----------



## egregg57

We are beginning to get close!! Hope any of you that are on the fence, for what ever reason will jump in! You will LOVE this trip!!

For those that attended last year, you'll remember the Hercules Tent that I brought, with the dry erase board. I will be bringing that again.

Those that are coming for the first time, this large tent became a check in point for the different activities going on.

Some of the activities from last year were

- Precipice Pass hike
- Carriage Road biking. Travel down some of the Roads made famous by President Roosevelt.
- Daily cocktail hour
- Kayaking. If you want peace, quiet and beauty...UGH! You found it!
- Bar Harbor for the day, shopping, restaurants, touristy stuff.
- 4 masted schooner tour
- Whale watching
- Nightly campfires, a good way to end a day with friends.
- Wine Tasting
- Brewery tour
- Star Gazing (with telescopes, 11pm-ish) on top of Cadillac Mountain. (AWESOOOME)
- Timber Tina's Lumberjack show
- Pot luck dinner
- BSD (Big Seafood Dinner) (Also AWESOOOME)
- Yankee Swap (FUNNY!)
- Kids Night free at a local restaurant
- And much more.
- Or nothing at all. Hang around the campground, enjoy the pool, or just relax...

These activities were things that people had planned and were open to whoever wanted to go along.

You certainly do not have to go with these groups, or if you have other plans, etc it's a do as you please sort of thing.

We found that hooking up with a group to go do something was a great thing. A good time was had by all.

If you have never gone to a rally, and are concerned about the atmosphere, what sort of people you might run into, if you are going to be judged, all that sort of social junk... Don't worry about that at all. When Outbackers get together (in my experience) we don't put on heirs. This isn't a popularity contest. We are an extended family and I have not run into a more welcoming, friendly, fun loving group of people yet.

There are still some good sites left and Lord knows we'd love to have you along!

Take that last week prior to the beginning of school and make some memories!

I am looking forward to seeing old friends and also looking forward to meeting some new ones!

Hope to see you in what will be one of the best Rallies you could attend in the North East in one of the Nations top visited National Parks.

ACADIA!


----------



## Joonbee

ok so without further delay, to take you fence riders down. THE SECRET SURPRISE

KEYSTONE RV (OUTBACK SYDNEY DIVISION) WILL BE ATTENDING OUR RALLY!!!!

Tim Domiano, the Production District Manager for Outback Sydney has contacted me and asked to join our rally (which in his words was the largest around). They will be sending a brand new unit up for 3-4 days and will be filming the new homepage videos for their website, possibly taking some camping/campers footage of the rally and would like to sit around a fire and get some real world feedback from their customers and friends. So once you fence riders get up from falling off, give the cg a call and take the last remaining sites, so you to will be in attendance of the rally that drew KEYSTONE itself.

Here is the web page as it stands and what they want to update.

Keystone RV

Click on Select a Brand and select Outback. Tim will introduce himself and you can see what they currently have for videos on interior and exterior features. What they would like to do is what they have on the new Fuzions section. Click on Fuzion and select Key Features Short Video clips. Of course Im sure the new videos will have alot more seafood and BUTTER.

RALLY IS LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!!!!

Man is that feel good to say.

Jim


----------



## Joonbee

I know some of you have been taking up my slack and getting some lists of ideas started and I really appreciate it.

As we did last year, would everyone like to repeat the Tuesday evening "All you can eat seafood clambake/potluck"? If so we can start the list and start planning. For those of you who werent ther last year, there have been some photos throughout the thread. We ordered 65 lobsters, 40lbs of mussels, 25lbs each of steamers and cherrystones and the corn and potatoes. If I recall correctly it came out to about $8 per adult and like $5 for kids. We will get the list confirmed the first day as I need to give Rat some time to get the food together for us to pick up on Tues.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> I know some of you have been taking up my slack and getting some lists of ideas started and I really appreciate it.
> 
> As we did last year, would everyone like to repeat the Tuesday evening "All you can eat seafood clambake/potluck"? If so we can start the list and start planning. For those of you who werent ther last year, there have been some photos throughout the thread. We ordered 65 lobsters, 40lbs of mussels, 25lbs each of steamers and cherrystones and the corn and potatoes. If I recall correctly it came out to about $8 per adult and like $5 for kids. We will get the list confirmed the first day as I need to give Rat some time to get the food together for us to pick up on Tues.
> 
> Jim


We're in! 2 adults 2 teens lobsterx4 will get back to you on the rest!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Ok seafod list is going. Please edit and forward on or let me knwow and we will get you on the list

joonbee - 2 adults
egregg - 2 adults 2 teens
Swanny - 1


----------



## lelliott

Joonbee said:


> Ok seafod list is going. Please edit and forward on or let me knwow and we will get you on the list
> 
> joonbee - 2 adults
> egregg - 2 adults 2 teens
> Swanny - 1


We are in for 2 adults, for lobster. Not sure about the rest









Lisa


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> ok so without further delay, to take you fence riders down. THE SECRET SURPRISE
> 
> KEYSTONE RV (OUTBACK SYDNEY DIVISION) WILL BE ATTENDING OUR RALLY!!!!
> 
> Tim Domiano, the Production District Manager for Outback Sydney has contacted me and asked to join our rally (which in his words was the largest around). They will be sending a brand new unit up for 3-4 days and will be filming the new homepage videos for their website, possibly taking some camping/campers footage of the rally and would like to sit around a fire and get some real world feedback from their customers and friends. So once you fence riders get up from falling off, give the cg a call and take the last remaining sites, so you to will be in attendance of the rally that drew KEYSTONE itself.
> 
> Here is the web page as it stands and what they want to update.
> 
> Keystone RV
> 
> Click on Select a Brand and select Outback. Tim will introduce himself and you can see what they currently have for videos on interior and exterior features. What they would like to do is what they have on the new Fuzions section. Click on Fuzion and select Key Features Short Video clips. Of course Im sure the new videos will have alot more seafood and BUTTER.
> 
> RALLY IS LESS THAN A MONTH AWAY!!!!
> 
> Man is that feel good to say.
> 
> Jim


 Well looks like a wash and a wax is in the forecast!


----------



## dhdb

Seafood list
DHDB - 2 adults

Have seafood cooker if needed.


----------



## Joonbee

Seafood List:
joonbee - 2 adults
Egregg - 2 Adults 2 teens
Swanny - 1 adult
sydmeg1012 - 2 adults, 1 child
campingloser - 2 adults
Britsontour - 1 adult, 4 kids
clarkely - 2 adults, 2 kids
willingtonpaul - 2 adults
harperzoo - 1 adult, 3 kids
lelliot/dieseldave - 2 adults
dhdb - 2 adults

Boy this didnt take long to get a decent list going, look how good the seafood must be fence riders


----------



## willingtonpaul

jim, i will have my two burner camp chef with me along with a good size stainless steel pot. give a yell if you need it up there...

we are not eating lobsters on the cape at all. gonna save all the room for them for maine. i have decided that i will eat a lobster every night i am there. they are too good to pass up. then, no more lobsters till next year !


----------



## Joonbee

willingtonpaul said:


> jim, i will have my two burner camp chef with me along with a good size stainless steel pot. give a yell if you need it up there...
> 
> we are not eating lobsters on the cape at all. gonna save all the room for them for maine. i have decided that i will eat a lobster every night i am there. they are too good to pass up. then, no more lobsters till next year !


Thanks Paul. We will definately get you on the list of available camp chef's if we need it.

As fo the lobster ritual, I gotta say there is now way to deter a man with a plan and I must say I really like what your sayin.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

It's getting close!!

This might be a good time to start talking about some of the stuff going on up at Smugglers Den for the week.

I am hoping for the following:

A late night Star Gazing trip to Cadillac Mountain. Last years was great
A variety of hikes. (Different difficulty levels)
Tour of the Brewery?
Tour of the Winery?
Biking on the Carriage Roads
What have you....

Inputs? Ideas? Suggestions!?

There are more things to do than there will be time. We realized that very quickly on our first trip. If anyone has questions about something they didn't do last time, there is probably someone who either did it or knows about it. So ask away!

I will have the "Tent" and the White Board again this year!

Eric


----------



## CdnOutback

I rode my Harley through the park last evening and found out how nice it is first hand... What a great place! Rode up Cadillac mtn and took lots of pictures... I'm going to have to figure out how to get back here one day with the Outback!!


----------



## egregg57

CdnOutback said:


> I rode my Harley through the park last evening and found out how nice it is first hand... What a great place! Rode up Cadillac mtn and took lots of pictures... I'm going to have to figure out how to get back here one day with the Outback!!


 August is a grat time of year! Wait.. Wait a minute! We have a rally there at the end of the month! You're all set!


----------



## Troy n Deb

Sorry we can't attend the rally. We will be there the week before and coming home when most of you are headed that way. Black Silerado and 21rs. I'll try to wave. Have fun. We leave today for our 2 week trip!!!!


----------



## egregg57

Troy n Deb said:


> Sorry we can't attend the rally. We will be there the week before and coming home when most of you are headed that way. Black Silerado and 21rs. I'll try to wave. Have fun. We leave today for our 2 week trip!!!!


Ugh! That's too bad! We'll be easy to spot! about 13-14 Outbacks heading up at about the same time!! i think there is a total of 16 or 17 families going. not a bad turn out! Sorry we missed you!

Eric


----------



## Joonbee

Troy n Deb said:


> Sorry we can't attend the rally. We will be there the week before and coming home when most of you are headed that way. Black Silerado and 21rs. I'll try to wave. Have fun. We leave today for our 2 week trip!!!!


You won't miss all of us. Some are going to be arriving on Friday and Saturday. And one special family (willingtonpaul) will be there all week, so you will be seeing them.

If I may, I do recommend not passing up his clams casino if they happen to go by.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Hey can we get a Cornhole tournement going for the BSD or potluck? Is anyone bringing a set? Clarkely? I have a cheapo set we bought, but I don't think this cheapo set will hold up to the pounding that I am sure will ensue should we pursue this!


----------



## Joonbee

I think CLarkely has a kornhole set and Sydmeg1012 and dieseldave have some washers, so we can find some tournament game to occupy us inbetween lobsters.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> I think CLarkely has a kornhole set and Sydmeg1012 and dieseldave have some washers, so we can find some tournament game to occupy us inbetween lobsters.
> 
> Jim


Did you say....Lobsters?.....

Hey said Lobsters.....heh! heh! HEh!


----------



## Joonbee

Here is the current list as reconciled by Smugglers and has been updated on the front page.

70- NOT IN OUR GROUP
71- Bakerman (8/20-9/2)
72- Egregg (8/21-28)
73- dhdb (8/20-28)
74- wolfie (8/25-28)
75- Riz/Camping Loser (8/21-28)
110- Joonbee for one night, then to 80
80- joonbee (8/22-28), Moorings in Belfast, Me with Swanny (8-18-20), wolfwood both ways
81- brits on tour (8/22-28), wolfwood on the way up
82- kolumbers (8/19-27), no wolfwood
83- lelliot/dieseldave (8/21-28) Wolfwood stopover on the 20th.
84- clarkely (8/19-27), no wolfwood
85- sydmeg1012 (8/19-27)
86- KristenU (8/20-28)
87- NOT AVAILABLE
89a- HarperZoo (8/21-28) friends of BritsOnTour
89b- SHOW IT BOOKED FROM 8/29-9/6 (may still be available for our week)
89c- NOT AVAILABLE
114- NOT AVAILABLE
115- NOT AVAILABLE
116- NOT AVAILABLE
120- NOT AVAILABLE
92- Swanny (8/21-28) no wolfwood
93- willingtonpaul (8/13-27)

We will also have a tube of glow sticks, so let the light show begin. 8 days and counting here. Reservations at Wolfwood already made for the 17th. We will also, as the list shows above, be at Moorings CG in Belfast, Me with Swanny from 8/18-20.

Jim


----------



## russlg

Hopefully there is a third annual, as we would love to come back! can't believe our site from last year (site 70) was not scooped up by someone. It would have been a great site for a family with kids as it was near the field and had all that grass....


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> Hopefully there is a third annual, as we would love to come back! can't believe our site from last year (site 70) was not scooped up by someone. It would have been a great site for a family with kids as it was near the field and had all that grass....


 WELL RALLY MASTER RUSS, you call it, Mr!

THE STAKE IS DRIVEN! 3rd Annual Acadia Rally is a go! 
Boy Russ you sure picked a big event to cut your Rally Master teeth on!

Way to go RUSS!!


----------



## wolfwood

Okay.....there has been a recent rumor flying around that the Seafood/PotLuck has been moved from Tuesday to Thursday.....but I don't see that in these posts. WHEN is it? And is the Yankee Swap the same night?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Okay.....there has been a recent rumor flying around that the Seafood/PotLuck has been moved from Tuesday to Thursday.....but I don't see that in these posts. WHEN is it? And is the Yankee Swap the same night?


 I had suggested Thursday or Friday due to your arrival and others chimed in about some Saturday departures and not wanting to clean up the devastation just prior to leaving. So Thursday seemed to work with a Yankee swap!

Word!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Okay.....there has been a recent rumor flying around that the Seafood/PotLuck has been moved from Tuesday to Thursday.....but I don't see that in these posts. WHEN is it? And is the Yankee Swap the same night?


 I had suggested Thursday or Friday due to your arrival and others chimed in about some Saturday departures and not wanting to clean up the devastation just prior to leaving. So Thursday *seemed to work *with a Yankee swap!

Word!
[/quote]

Thanks! We missed the Seafood Extravaganza last year (had our own later in the week) and would love to play this year BUT .... has it "officially" changed from Tuesday to Thursday ????

I'm sooooo confused,,,,















:


----------



## egregg57

READ MY LIPS.....

THHUURRSSDAYYY......

Say it with me ....

Thhursdayy! There ya go! One more time..

Thursday!

You got it!!!!

Her braids are little tight This week folks she'll be okay by next week I am sure!


----------



## wolfwood

*FINE!!*!

Jim, sign us up for 2 lobsters (and all that other seafood stuff, too!) I expect there will be PLENTY of food so we'll bring a big pack of paper plates, plastic-ware, & several rolls of paper towels for the EVENT!! That way, nobody has to keep track of plates & silverware ...or wash off all that BUTTER!!

If needed, we'll have 2 lobster pots with us (1 of which is really a 2-part steamer). Do you want us to bring our supply of claw crackers, pokers, etc. ????


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> *FINE!!*!
> 
> Jim, sign us up for 2 lobsters (and all that other seafood stuff, too!) I expect there will be PLENTY of food so we'll bring a big pack of paper plates, plastic-ware, & several rolls of paper towels for the EVENT!! That way, nobody has to keep track of plates & silverware ...or wash off all that BUTTER!!
> 
> If needed, we'll have 2 lobster pots with us (1 of which is really a 2-part steamer). Do you want us to bring our supply of claw crackers, pokers, etc. ????


 See! She can be difficult, but sometimes it just takes a little coaxing, a little push in the right direction!


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> *FINE!!*!
> 
> Jim, sign us up for 2 lobsters (and all that other seafood stuff, too!) I expect there will be PLENTY of food so we'll bring a big pack of paper plates, plastic-ware, & several rolls of paper towels for the EVENT!! That way, nobody has to keep track of plates & silverware ...or wash off all that BUTTER!!
> 
> If needed, we'll have 2 lobster pots with us (1 of which is really a 2-part steamer). Do you want us to bring our supply of claw crackers, pokers, etc. ????


 See! She can be difficult, but sometimes it just takes a little coaxing, a little push in the right direction!
[/quote]

Man there is a reason I dont get between the two of you. sheesh.

Yes Judy we changed the BSD and yankee swap to Thursday to accomodate your arrival and some Saturday departures, as Eric so eliquently put it for ya.

AS for pots, we should be good. Thank you for plates and eating utensils. The crackers and pokers may certainly come in handy. Of course we will use tthe ones you are NOT using on Eric.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> *FINE!!*!
> 
> Jim, sign us up for 2 lobsters (and all that other seafood stuff, too!) I expect there will be PLENTY of food so we'll bring a big pack of paper plates, plastic-ware, & several rolls of paper towels for the EVENT!! That way, nobody has to keep track of plates & silverware ...or wash off all that BUTTER!!
> 
> If needed, we'll have 2 lobster pots with us (1 of which is really a 2-part steamer). Do you want us to bring our supply of claw crackers, pokers, etc. ????


 See! She can be difficult, but sometimes it just takes a little coaxing, a little push in the right direction!
[/quote]

Man there is a reason I dont get between the two of you. sheesh.

Yes Judy we changed the BSD and yankee swap to Thursday to accomodate your arrival and some Saturday departures, as Eric so eliquently put it for ya.

AS for pots, we should be good. Thank you for plates and eating utensils. The crackers and pokers may certainly come in handy. Of course we will use tthe ones you are NOT using on Eric.

Jim
[/quote]

Hey, Hey HEY!! She doesn't need any helpful suggestions!!

Looking forward to this!! I mean the rally, not necessarily Judi chasing me with pots and pokers!!


----------



## egregg57

Acadia Rally Weather Alert!

Forecast for SAT 20 AUG - FRI 26 AUG.

SAT	71 / 60	Scattered Thunder Storms

SUN	74 / 60	Partly Cloudy

MON	73 / 59	Showers

TUES 71 / 56	Mostly Sunny

WED	73 / 57	Mostly Sunny

THUR	72 / 59	Mostly Sunny

FRI	72 / 58	Scattered Showers


----------



## Joonbee

egregg57 said:


> Acadia Rally Weather Alert!
> 
> Forecast for SAT 20 AUG - FRI 26 AUG.
> 
> SAT	71 / 60	Scattered Thunder Storms
> 
> SUN	74 / 60	Partly Cloudy
> 
> MON	73 / 59	Showers
> 
> TUES	71 / 56	Mostly Sunny
> 
> WED	73 / 57	Mostly Sunny
> 
> THUR	72 / 59	Mostly Sunny
> 
> FRI	72 / 58	Scattered Showers


Looks good to me. Could be better, but at this point it is more sun that rain. We will be on the road in a few hours, so remember I have a date with Fordimus Prime tonight.

Signing off for the road.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

Joonbee said:


> Acadia Rally Weather Alert!
> 
> Forecast for SAT 20 AUG - FRI 26 AUG.
> 
> SAT	71 / 60	Scattered Thunder Storms
> 
> SUN	74 / 60	Partly Cloudy
> 
> MON	73 / 59	Showers
> 
> TUES	71 / 56	Mostly Sunny
> 
> WED	73 / 57	Mostly Sunny
> 
> THUR	72 / 59	Mostly Sunny
> 
> FRI	72 / 58	Scattered Showers


Looks good to me. Could be better, but at this point it is more sun that rain. We will be on the road in a few hours, so remember I have a date with Fordimus Prime tonight.

Signing off for the road.

Jim
[/quote]

Safe travels my friends


----------



## dhdb

Just found this posted on another forum:

((I posted this heads-up earlier this summer, and with Labor Day and leaf-peeping travel coming up it could stand repeating:

Anyone traveling to Portland or beyond (toward Freeport) is advised of a major amount of road/bridge construction on I-295 in and around Portland. Best advice is to stay on the Maine Turnpike at least until Falmouth and then skip over to 295, or stay on the Turnpike.

I went through there yesterday with just my TV and it was pretty bad (lane shifts/closures, barriers, very rough in places, etc. etc.). Doesn't look like it's going to be done for quite a while.

Unless you have a need to travel 295 through Portland, you can save yourself a beating and some time by taking the Turnpike. JMHO))

Looks like the "Maine Tpk Falmouth-Spur" is the way to go to 295.


----------



## egregg57

We are so close to this Rally I can just Smell the Butter now!!!

Sniff, Sniff.... Smell that!!??

*That's Butter my friend....*


----------



## Joonbee

Sorry for the delay in response, but I sent emails to all the travelers. Bridge and road construction in Maine was evident by all the signs and warnings. We just stayed right on 95 all the way, no 295 at all, just to make sure we missed the section they were referring to. Well it added 3 inutes to our trip according to the GPS and we had smooth sailing on 95, even in the middle of the afternoon. There were a few sites of construction on 95, but with the 4 cars that combined to make "the traffic" we really didnt even slow down.

Clarkely, Sydmeg1012 and Dennis n Ang came all the way on 95 this morning without a hitch as well. Looks like you are spot on with your report Dan and 295 will not see any rally traffic this year.

Safe travels all. We will see ya soon. Just enjoying a little breakfast and the sunrising on Belfast Bay.

Jim


----------



## dhdb

Due to a schedule change of my boys scrimmages, we will not be leaving for Acadia until Sunday morning. The boys scrimmages have been moved to 11:30. With this change, we would not be hitting the road until 2pm. A 5hr 50min trip "non-stop" would put us in Acadia at almost 8pm. We will leave sunday morning and arrive about 1pm.


----------



## egregg57

dhdb said:


> Due to a schedule change of my boys scrimmages, we will not be leaving for Acadia until Sunday morning. The boys scrimmages have been moved to 11:30. With this change, we would not be hitting the road until 2pm. A 5hr 50min trip "non-stop" would put us in Acadia at almost 8pm. We will leave sunday morning and arrive about 1pm.


Okay Dan. I think that's a good call. It would be a late and hectic night. Not a good start! We'll be waiting your arrival on Sunday!


----------



## Joonbee

dhdb said:


> Due to a schedule change of my boys scrimmages, we will not be leaving for Acadia until Sunday morning. The boys scrimmages have been moved to 11:30. With this change, we would not be hitting the road until 2pm. A 5hr 50min trip "non-stop" would put us in Acadia at almost 8pm. We will leave sunday morning and arrive about 1pm.


Sounds like a good cll on your part Dan. Besides some of the best people going to the rally wont be showing up until Sunday anyway, so you will fit right into the Sunday arrivals.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

THERE BE LOTS OF OUTBACKS IN ACADIA!!!


----------



## Troy n Deb

We saw a bunch of you headed to Maine on our way home. Passed three of you traveling togther on Friday late morning on 95 in Maine. Have fun!


----------



## russlg

Find any "Raw Sewage" signs on your site when you arrived, Jim?? Anyone prank with any late arrivals sites?? Hope all make it there safe and remember to travel in groups if possible. I recall a breakdown of one of the rally goers on the way home last year and luckily they were in a group...


----------



## russlg

egregg57 said:


> Hopefully there is a third annual, as we would love to come back! can't believe our site from last year (site 70) was not scooped up by someone. It would have been a great site for a family with kids as it was near the field and had all that grass....


 WELL RALLY MASTER RUSS, you call it, Mr!

THE STAKE IS DRIVEN! 3rd Annual Acadia Rally is a go! 
Boy Russ you sure picked a big event to cut your Rally Master teeth on!

Way to go RUSS!!
[/quote]
Ya never know eric, I may need an assistant that has a giant white tent and a whiteboard hehehehe...


----------



## clarkely

Troy n Deb said:


> We saw a bunch of you headed to Maine on our way home. Passed three of you traveling togther on Friday late morning on 95 in Maine. Have fun!


that was probable us







did we all have kayaks? three of us hooked up together in maine for the remainder of the drive.........


----------



## Joonbee

Russ there was a pranking attempt by someone to someones site, but it was cleaned up by cg staff while away on a hike, oops. Just Clarke and Eric's luck, UH I mean someone and someone's luck.

Jim


----------



## egregg57

russlg said:


> Hopefully there is a third annual, as we would love to come back! can't believe our site from last year (site 70) was not scooped up by someone. It would have been a great site for a family with kids as it was near the field and had all that grass....


 WELL RALLY MASTER RUSS, you call it, Mr!

THE STAKE IS DRIVEN! 3rd Annual Acadia Rally is a go! 
Boy Russ you sure picked a big event to cut your Rally Master teeth on!

Way to go RUSS!!
[/quote]
Ya never know eric, I may need an assistant that has a giant white tent and a whiteboard hehehehe...
[/quote]

WHAT! WHO! WHERE!


----------



## egregg57

Ho hum. Another rally.....snicker, snicker

A large number of us went on a hike Sunday. Went to the top of a mountain and looked down over long lake. Absolutely beautiful. Photos to follow. We lookes down on gulls and other birds as the flew about. This was followed by a meet and greet that started at 7pm and lasted till about 9:45.

Atoast was made to joonbee for organizing the rally. We were forced to demolish 20 dozen mussels, zucchini bread, chips, cheeses and crackers, a peach and blueberry cobbler, wine, sangria, and beers. It was horrible! Just horrible! (Hee hee!).

It rained and was pretty blustery last night but it has since cleared and is beautiful outside. Currently we are chowing down at Teddy's and we're off to do one of a gazillion things to do in the area...

Ooh! Almost forgot, Brewery tour at 4pm! Its hard being in Acadia for a rally. But we're. Working through it!

Ayuh...


----------



## Troy n Deb

clarkely said:


> We saw a bunch of you headed to Maine on our way home. Passed three of you traveling togther on Friday late morning on 95 in Maine. Have fun!


that was probable us







did we all have kayaks? three of us hooked up together in maine for the remainder of the drive.........
[/quote]

Yes I believe so. I had 4 bikes and 2 kayaks on the back of a black Silverado. Back to work today I WISH I was still there!


----------



## Troy n Deb

egregg57 said:


> Ho hum. Another rally.....snicker, snicker
> 
> A large number of us went on a hike Sunday. Went to the top of a mountain and looked down over long lake. Absolutely beautiful. Photos to follow. We lookes down on gulls and other birds as the flew about. This was followed by a meet and greet that started at 7pm and lasted till about 9:45.
> 
> Atoast was made to joonbee for organizing the rally. We were forced to demolish 20 dozen mussels, zucchini bread, chips, cheeses and crackers, a peach and blueberry cobbler, wine, sangria, and beers. It was horrible! Just horrible! (Hee hee!).
> 
> It rained and was pretty blustery last night but it has since cleared and is beautiful outside. Currently we are chowing down at Teddy's and we're off to do one of a gazillion things to do in the area...
> 
> Ooh! Almost forgot, Brewery tour at 4pm! Its hard being in Acadia for a rally. But we're. Working through it!
> 
> Ayuh...


Try some of the blueberry Ale Mighty tastey


----------



## egregg57

Troy n Deb said:


> Ho hum. Another rally.....snicker, snicker
> 
> A large number of us went on a hike Sunday. Went to the top of a mountain and looked down over long lake. Absolutely beautiful. Photos to follow. We lookes down on gulls and other birds as the flew about. This was followed by a meet and greet that started at 7pm and lasted till about 9:45.
> 
> Atoast was made to joonbee for organizing the rally. We were forced to demolish 20 dozen mussels, zucchini bread, chips, cheeses and crackers, a peach and blueberry cobbler, wine, sangria, and beers. It was horrible! Just horrible! (Hee hee!).
> 
> It rained and was pretty blustery last night but it has since cleared and is beautiful outside. Currently we are chowing down at Teddy's and we're off to do one of a gazillion things to do in the area...
> 
> Ooh! Almost forgot, Brewery tour at 4pm! Its hard being in Acadia for a rally. But we're. Working through it!
> 
> Ayuh...


Try some of the blueberry Ale Mighty tastey
[/quote]

Egregg57......1
Macho Nachos..... 0

Just sayin ....


----------



## egregg57

Beautiful morning. Not a cloud in the sky. If its 60 degrees id be surprised!

Whale watch tour today! Keystone RV is already making plans for filming and interviews.

Last night was gorgeous. A billion stars to be seen.

Acadia is habit forming!

For those who have thought of going and couldn't during this time of year, our Venerable Rally Master, Joonbee, has proposed a late June early July timeframe next year.

YES! there will be a 2012 Acadia rally! We are already pumped for it!

Jim will post all the particulars as they firm up.

On the schedule for today, Whale Watch, 50 mile bike ride. We're hitting the rangers station and getting park passes. Thunder Hole, Sand Beach, and Cadillac Mountain. Already a group went up for the sunrise and have been back for a while. It must have been awesome.

Thursday is site decoration day and we'll select a site that isn't currently occupied (but may be on Thursday ) to practice on......

Well the whale watch group is off and my Kuerig is calling my name.

Oh and if ya wonderin .... You can get heya from theta! Ayuh!

Egregg57


----------



## Joonbee

It true true. all true I tell ya.

Horrible times as usual, yucky food and warm beverages, stay away I tell you become addicted, make friends, memories and add HP to your TV all in a week.

To top off the misery, as Eric mentioned the crew from Keystone RV have arrived and made us aware of the fact that they not only plan on taking some footage of their new beautiful outback and hanging around some of our campfires, but they will be pretty much be doing a documentary on our Acadia Rally Group. Prety cool for sure.

Well I have to go shower and get to wardrobe and makeup now.....Just sayin

Jim


----------



## egregg57

I have never seen such an arsenal of makeup! I think they may use it all on ya Jim!!

Yup! Rallies are a good time for mods! Thanks to joonbee Fordimus Prime has a little spunk under the hood ALA Edge Insight!

There has been drooling over camper mods too. 12 gallon water heater, outdoor TV mods, bumper tool boxes, satellite radio, and lots more!

This rally has been everything I had hoped for so far and there are days ahead full of whatever!!

See ya out there!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Pictures from Acadia!


----------



## willingtonpaul

glad you guys are having a great time ! where are the PICTURES !!!!!!!!

on saturday of this weekend past, i saw on I84 right off my exit an outback heading east towards MA. it was a new unit, with the new nose cap, and a bigger unit. not a rear slide, but a 312BH or 301BQ type unit. the thing about it was the front nose cap was BLACK. is this the factory unit up there ???? i have never seen a black front nose cap unit. anyone else ? i was headed west to the office and it was going east, so i only had a fast look at it. can't remember what was towing it as i was so focused on the front nose cap color.....


----------



## Joonbee

Yup that was the unit that Keystone brought. I have not been in it yet, so I dont have specs, but I have heard it is nice.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

To all my friends already in Acadia NP .... I'm afraid you can clear all of your decorative handiwork from our site. 

Kathy & I will not be coming north.







NOT due to the foot but because neither of us is interested in driving this sail INTO the hurricane *on the way back into NH* on Sunday. It may all pass by us (NOT likely) but, once we get up there we'd have little choice on coming back.









I know YOU will all be as careful and will STAY PUT even if it means an unexpected absence from work or school. PLEASE remember that Wolfwood is here - as a stop overnight or just for a break. Give us a call (603-679-4341) or just COME. You've got several fellow campers who know where we are .... not the least of which is ERIC who lives all of 6 miles from Wolfwood. We have a generator for the camper and one for the house so - even if power is out - WE will have power AND water!

We HATE the idea of missing the fun & beauty but have decided that, _since we have the choice_ - we'd take it and be smart about this. It's just not worth the risk. Have a great time and eat lots of lobster. clams, oysters, & muscles for us (we'll be doing the same down here, too....even staying out in Puff...but it just won't be the same







)

*PLEASE - BE CAREFUL!!!*

*Eric *- is there anything we can take care of for you at the house ?


----------



## egregg57

We're good I think, Judi. Thanks. Looks like most are outta here Saturday and on the road. Southern most families will be traveling at least into some of this.

What a way to run a rally! Sheesh!

How bout throwing staff at this one and scare Irene off!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> We're good I think, Judi. Thanks. Looks like most are outta here Saturday and on the road. Southern most families will be traveling at least into some of this.
> 
> What a way to run a rally! Sheesh!
> 
> How bout throwing staff at this one and scare Irene off!


Good! Glad to hear that!! Remind them that Wolfwood is here if they need/want the option. The forecasts look like leaving Sat. SHOULD get you all out of Irene's grip .... Southern NE is targeted for Sunday . HOWEVER, the storm moving in from the West is already having an effect here....heavy, grey clouds, big wind, increasing humidity...'sposed to pour starting this afternoon sometime....then tomorrow and Saturday, too.

In fact, Staff's Little Brother would have taken care of this .... but ..... well .... seems his location is .... um ..... *UNKNOWN!!!*















btw, back from the Surgeon.... he agrees - getting better. Toes no longer at "High Risk" so Stage 1 of "Get it under control" is about 1/2 done. Stage 2 (determining cause) begins this/next week w/2 kinds of UltraSound tests. Then back to see him in 2 weeks to (probably) pursue more of Stage 2.

ON EDIT: Of course, NOW, 3 hrs later ... the NWS projection has Irene tracking to the west .... I guess we'll still be getting big wind & rain - just not AS big!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Have you guys looked at the Smugglers Den website lately? That's a great looking banner photo!!



egregg57 said:


> For those who have thought of going and couldn't during this time of year, our Venerable Rally Master, Joonbee, has proposed a late June early July timeframe next year.


Any chance of making more like mid June of 2012 to follow the Northeast Summer Rally? We have never been to Maine but we would already be half way there. A summer of rally hopping???


----------



## dhdb

It is official! The "Perfect Wife" has been passed to HarperZoo. She shall now enjoy a new home until the next rally.


----------



## dhdb

Acadia 2011

http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n624/dhdb1/Acadia%202011/


----------



## egregg57

dhdb said:


> Acadia 2011
> 
> http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n624/dhdb1/Acadia%202011/


Just had to do it!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## egregg57

I am currently uploading a butt load of photos to my Acadia Rally album. They should be available shortly. I hope a few of the videos I took upload as well.

What an awesome time. It was very good seeing old friends and neeting the new ones. I think that all of us must have had a super time. Each time I ran into one of our group there was a new story. I know there are so many that can be shared at a later date. I can't wait for the campfire to hear them all!

Eric


----------



## egregg57

Rally Photos part One


----------



## egregg57

I believe everyone at the rally knows that there is to be a 2012 Acadia Rally! Joonbee had all the arrangements taken care of prior to everyone leaving. It will be the last week in June 23 - approximately June 30-ish!

This frees many families up from school sports that start in the fall just before school starts and is the beginning of the summer.

Hopefully more families will want to come! That is to say the rally doesn't have anything to do with the number of people attending, rather I think everyone that has been wants those who could not go because of prior commitments, or are not sure if they can do it because of distance or what-have-you to have the opportunity to plan far in advance, at a time when most should have time to be able to go. It only takes one visit to fall in love with Acadia!

Certainly, a week is not enough to see and experience Acadia and everything that is there. But the days spent out on the trail, at the beach, on the rocks, in a boat, on a mountain watching the sun rise, looking at the stars from the top of Cadillac mountain, or sitting around the campfire with a group of friends will make those days spent full and memorable.

Of all the places we have been so far, Acadia and its absolute stunning beauty, paired with the comfort and company of friends, has made this spot the finest place we have ever been.

I hope you will join us!

Egregg57 June 23-30 2012 Acadia Rally, Site 72, Smugglers Den. That's right! Rally Tent and White board to boot!

See you there!!


----------



## egregg57




----------



## H2oSprayer

egregg57 said:


> I believe everyone at the rally knows that there is to be a 2012 Acadia Rally! Joonbee had all the arrangements taken care of prior to everyone leaving. It will be the last week in June 23 - approximately June 30-ish!


Shoot....I guess not. Well, maybe we can make the 2013 rally


----------



## egregg57

H2oSprayer said:


> I believe everyone at the rally knows that there is to be a 2012 Acadia Rally! Joonbee had all the arrangements taken care of prior to everyone leaving. It will be the last week in June 23 - approximately June 30-ish!


Shoot....I guess not. Well, maybe we can make the 2013 rally








[/quote] Sorry about that, man. Jim Spoke to Rain and she said that the weeks that they had the ability to block were the last week in June and the second week of July. The other option was to do August again, same time frame because they slow down and have the room.

Perhaps we could stage an intervention and kidnap you, yours and your TV/TT and call it "out Of your Control"!?


----------



## H2oSprayer

egregg57 said:


> Perhaps we could stage an intervention and kidnap you, yours and your TV/TT and call it "out Of your Control"!?


Humm....maybe!! Unfortunately, I don't believe that the kids would be up for a 3rd 2000+ mile truck ride on less then 3 months. When I floated the idea of putting the DW and kids on a flight for home while I made the 1400 mile journey home....well lets just say...it's a good thing I wasn't up in a plane at the moment.


----------



## egregg57

Found my directions from last year. The reason I didn't remember the "Hill Of Death" was we took 95 to 295, to 95, to 395, to 1A. We never went on 1 or 3 last year.

It was a fine trip back out. No steep grades to contend with. Though on the way in on that route there is some long, but manageable grades.

Eric


----------



## Acadia Hiker

Acadia Hiker is in the house! I might be in, but that's a _really_ bad time of the summer. Right before the start of the fall semester and things get crazy. On top of that, I might not have enough vacation time to do this after a week in Maui.







Will have to wait and see.


----------



## egregg57

There are still several families I have not heard from and I would like to make sure they are represented. If any of you can contact them I would greatly appreciate it. I have photos representing

Egregg57
Clarkely
DHDB
Rizfam
Swanny

I do have photos that others took with other attendees in them. I just want to make sure if there are other photos out there, everyone understands I will use what ever I can get!

I will be finishing the photo album by the end of the month. Please don't delay!

Eric


----------

